# The Classical Music Project, #1601-1700



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

These are the most recent 100 works enshrined from the previous thread. To see the full listing, go here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

1501.	Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502.	Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503.	Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504.	Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor
1505.	Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"

1506.	Fauré: Impromptus
1507.	Cage: Music of Changes
1508.	Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509.	Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510.	Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301

1511.	Clarke: Viola Sonata
1512.	Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513.	Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
1514.	Strauss, R.: Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
1515.	Debussy: Danses sacrée et profane, L 103

1516.	Stenhammar: Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34
1517.	Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518.	Ives: Psalm 90
1519.	Coleridge-Taylor: The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30
1520.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30

1521.	Adès: Powder Her Face, op. 14
1522.	Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523.	Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524.	Leifs: Requiem, op. 33b
1525.	Adams: Grand Pianola Music

1526.	Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527.	Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528.	Reich: Six Marimbas
1529.	Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530.	Adès: The Tempest, op. 22

1531.	Bach: Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
1532.	Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533.	Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534.	Haydn: Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
1535.	Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38

1536.	Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537.	Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538.	Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539.	Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
1540.	Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat

1541.	Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542.	Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543.	Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20
1544.	Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545.	Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776

1546.	Hahn: À Chloris
1547.	Brahms: 11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
1548.	Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549.	Glière: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
1550.	Kurtág: Stele, op. 33

1551.	Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552.	Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553.	Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555.	Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100

1556.	Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557.	Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
1558.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
1559.	Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"

1561.	Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562.	Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563.	Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5, op. 87
1564.	Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
1565.	Prokofiev: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44

1566.	Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567.	Boulez: Structures I
1568.	Duparc: L'invitation au voyage
1569.	Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570.	Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)

1571.	Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
1572.	Martinů: Nonet
1573.	Mathias: Harp Concerto, op. 50
1574.	Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575.	Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti

1576.	Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a
1577.	Schumann: Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82
1578.	Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
1579.	Pärt: Lamentate
1580.	Stravinsky: Symphony in C

1581.	Dallapiccola: Il Prigionero
1582.	Finzi: Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
1583.	Albéniz: Azulejos
1584.	Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585.	Dupré: Symphonie-Passion, op. 23

1586.	Berlioz: Tristia, op. 18
1587.	Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589.	Haydn: Symphony #67 in F
1590.	Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, op. 79

1591.	Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
1592.	Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
1593.	Cage: Souvenir
1594.	Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
1595.	Gallus: Opus musicum

1596.	Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)
1597.	Nielsen: Commotio, op. 58
1598.	Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
1599.	Aho: Clarinet Concerto
1600.	Benjamin: Antara


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations:

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adams, John (Coolidge):* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Nixon in China
Shaker Loops
The Dharma at Big Sur

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
Philomel

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112

*Bax, Arnold:* 
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
Violin Concerto

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #2
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108
Zwei Gesänge (Two Songs), op. 91

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Oration
Piano Sonata
The Sea

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cage, John:* 
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Carter, Elliott:* 
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #3

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Clarinet Concerto
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Crumb, George:* 
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Rêverie, L 8
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Sea Drift
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Dohnányi, Ernst von [Ernõ]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duparc, Henri:* 
L'invitation au voyage

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Métaboles
Tout un monde lointain


----------



## Trout

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Nocturnes
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
Neither
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Eclogue, op. 10
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Piano Quintet in F minor
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Panambí, op. 1

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Music in 12 Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
Offertorium
Viola Concerto

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Pacific 231
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales "Ports of Call"

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Psalm 90
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
Le Livre de la Jungle

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Kurtág, György:* 
Stele, op. 33

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
String Quartet #2
Violin Concerto

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
Les Préludes, S.97
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Grey Clouds) "Trübe Wolken", S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Martin, Frank:* 
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
Field Mass
Nonet
Symphony #4
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Skazki
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au delà…
La Nativité du Seigneur
L'Ascension
Les Offrandes oubliées
Oiseaux exotiques
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry


----------



## Trout

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Gondwana

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Helios Overture, op. 17
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nono, Luigi:* 
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
Promoteo

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Symphony #3

*Nyman, Michael:* 
Water Dances

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Prolationum
Requiem "Missa pro defunctis"

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Fonogrammi
Polymorphia
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Tel jour, telle nuit

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cinderella, op. 87
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Visions Fugitives, op. 22

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
The Bells, op. 35
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Tzigane
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Different Trains
Eight Lines
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Six Marimbas
The Desert Music

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
Sensemayá

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Violin Concerto

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Anahit
Natura Renovatur
Uaxuctum

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schubert, Franz:* 
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuman, William:* 
Symphony #3

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Sui poemi concentrici

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Kakadu
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Cosmic Pulses
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Kontakte
Stimmung

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
Die Fledermaus
On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asreal"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
The Mikado

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Stabat Mater, op. 53
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings


----------



## Trout

*Takemitsu, Tōru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Spem in Alium

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
O Magnum Mysterium

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
String Quartet #5

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata #29 in A minor "L'Infidèle"

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Willan, Healey:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Pléïades

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto "Memo Flora", op. 67
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Here is the current board:

*Nominated:*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 29


----------



## Mika

Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major/Vivaldi

*Nominated:*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 30


----------



## ptr

Awesome job as usual Mr Trout, You are one of the three foundation pillars of this game!

After Mika

Hakim / Bantock (sec)

*Nominated:*
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 30


----------



## science

Trout said:


> You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.


That is really awesome stuff.


----------



## Aecio

Vivaldi/Scarlatti 87

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 32


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Haydn / Llibre 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 32


----------



## Oskaar

after science

Salonen / Nielsen tågen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 32


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Salonen Josquin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 26
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 36
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Gorecki / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 26
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 36
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 32


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Salonen Pärt

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 26
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 38
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Vivaldi / Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 26
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 38
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 34


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Salonen / Josquin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 40
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 34


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Buck (nom) / Bantock

*Nominated*:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)

*Seconded*:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 40
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 34


----------



## Oskaar

editing .............


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

schumann/ salonen

Nominated:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
*Salonen: Piano Concerto - 41*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
*Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 34*
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
*Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 34*


----------



## Oskaar

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

schumann/ salonen

Nominated:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 34
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 34


----------



## Aecio

Schutz/Grauper

Nominated:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 24
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 34
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 22
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 34


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Schumann / Faure

Nominated:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 10
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 24
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 22
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 34


----------



## pjang23

After TurnaboutVox:

Faure Scarlatti455

Nominated:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 24
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 22
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

Seems like a good day to nominate these pieces from Classic FM's Hall of Fame's top 5 list...

After pjang23:

Nobou Oematsu: Final Fantasy Series / Jeremy Soule: The Elder Scrolls Series

Nominated:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)
Nobou Oematsu: Final Fantasy Series - 2 - pauliegatto
Jeremy Soule: The Elder Scrolls Series - 1 - pauliegatto

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 24
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 22
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 34

(yes, today is 4/1/2014...so take that as you will)


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Vivaldi / Palestrina

Nominated:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)
Nobou Oematsu: Final Fantasy Series - 2 - pauliegatto
Jeremy Soule: The Elder Scrolls Series - 1 - pauliegatto

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 24
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 22
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 36


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Scarlatti K. 455 / Josquin

Nominated:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)
Nobou Oematsu: Final Fantasy Series - 2 - pauliegatto
Jeremy Soule: The Elder Scrolls Series - 1 - pauliegatto

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 24
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 22
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 36


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Palestrina / Britten

Nominated:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)
Nobou Oematsu: Final Fantasy Series - 2 - pauliegatto
Jeremy Soule: The Elder Scrolls Series - 1 - pauliegatto

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 24
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 22
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 36


----------



## PaulieGatto

I should probably say April Fool's...I didn't actually intend to nominate either of those pieces, I'll put in my actual vote and take off the not-as-serious nominees.

After Blanrocher:

Vivaldi / Barry

Nominated:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 24
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 22
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 38


----------



## Mika

After PG

Vivaldi / Barry

Nominated:
Dudley Buck (1839-1909) - The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 2 - ptr (Watch a Youtube video)

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 24
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 22
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 40


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Schutz / Buck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 24
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 40


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Vivaldi / Graupner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 42


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Buck / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 13
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 42


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr:

palestrina / nielsen
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 28
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 23
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 42


----------



## JakeBloch

After oskaar:

2 points Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah

1 Point Szymanowski Myths

(this is my first vote, so I add-in my points and repost the board? This is what I did....)

Nominated:

... Bloch's 2nd String Quartet and 2nd Violin Sonata are coming tomorrow. I found the list, copied to Word, searched and see that I have much Bloch work to do ...

*Whichever talented and giving people started this vote business, thank you very much!*

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 42


----------



## Aecio

After JakeBloch

Debussy/Shosta


Nominated:

Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 36
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 42


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Vivaldi Schumann

Nominated:

Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
*Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30*
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
*Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 37*
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
*Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 30*
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24
*Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 44*


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99

Nominated:
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Shosta Silvestrov

*Nominated:*
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 32
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 14
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Shostakovich / Brucker Ave Maria

Nominated:
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 28
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 34
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 14
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Josquin / Bruckner: Ave Maria

Nominated:
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 34
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 14
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Bruckner A / Hakim

Nominated:
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 16
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 34
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 14
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

liszt / bruckner symph

*Nominated:*
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 16
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 34
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 14
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Blancrocher

After oskaar

Debussy - En Blanc (nominated) / Boulez

*Nominated:*
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 16
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 34
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 14
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Palestrina / Bruckner Ave

Nominated:
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 16
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 34
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 14
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Hakim / Holliger

*Nominated*:
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 18
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 34
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 14
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Aecio

Silvestrov/Shosta

*Nominated*:
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 24
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 26
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 18
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 35
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Selby

After Aecio

Gorecki / Britten

Nominated:
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 18
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 35
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mitchell

Bruckner S / Glass

Nominated:
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 18
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 35
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Anonymous / Hakim

Nominated:
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 8
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 35
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Boulez / Debussy Trio

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 8
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 3
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 35
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Guest

How do people generally rank the Glass symphonies anyway? Was that a personal/arbitrary choice for you, berghansson, or is that a more well-regarded symphony? I've only heard a couple of later ones.


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

DebussyTrio Scarlatti87

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 8
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 30
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 35
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Josquin / Bruckner: Ave Maria

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 8
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 35
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## musicrom

After Trout:

Bruckner S1 / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 8
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 21
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 36
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Musicrom

Shostakovich/Anon

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 21
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 24
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 38
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Schutz / Shosty

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 21
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
*Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 39*
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes

*After Ghost*

Hakim / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 21
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 12
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Scarlatti/Boccherini

*Nominated*:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 21
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 25
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 14
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Bruckner: Symphony #1/Liszt: Dante

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 14
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Palestrina Scarlatti455

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 34
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Palestrina / Szymanowski

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 36
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Palestrina / Buck

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 6
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 38
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Bruckner Ave / Palestrina

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 6
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
*Josquin: Qui habitat - 32*
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
*Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 39*
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 6
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 25


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls:

Liszt Boulez

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 6
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 5
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 28
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 25


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika:

Carter / Debussy

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 6
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 28
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 25


----------



## science

after blancrocher: 

Josquin / Haydn 

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 6
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 28
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 25


----------



## ptr

after science:

Buck / Bantock

*Nominated*:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 28
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 25


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

liszt / nielsen

*Nominated:*
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 25


----------



## Guest

after oscar

Haydn / Faure

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 13
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 25


----------



## Aecio

Szymanowski/Josquin

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #3 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 13
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 35
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

arcaneholocaust said:


> How do people generally rank the Glass symphonies anyway? Was that a personal/arbitrary choice for you, berghansson, or is that a more well-regarded symphony? I've only heard a couple of later ones.


Idk, I just think Glass' 3rd is a good tune, and would like to recommend it. #3 and #4 are the only ones of the symfonies I've heard yet. Maybe I'll change the nomination to the 4th... "The Bowie Symphony"


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Glass / Nielsen

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 13
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 35
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Josquin Faure

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Josquin: Qui habitat - 37
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Josquin / Berger

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
*Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32*
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
*Josquin: Qui habitat - 39*
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat

*Nominated*:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Bruckner Ave / Glass

Nominated:
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Buck / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 3
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## Mika

After tdc

Boulez Barry

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 3
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Schutz / Vaughan Williams (nom - the only VW symphony not on the list. Great work)

Nominated:

Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 3
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## JakeBloch

After Magnetic Ghost

two new Nominations

Bloch - Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
Bloch - String Quartet #2


----------



## ptr

After JakeBloch

Stockhausen / Debussy: Trio

*Nominated*:
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Bloch - Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 2 - JakeBloch
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 3
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 7
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr
liszt / bantock

*Nominated:*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Bloch - Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 2 - JakeBloch
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 3
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 7
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Debussy/Debussy

*Nominated:*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Bloch - Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 2 - JakeBloch
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## shangoyal

After Aecio

Scarlatti 455 / Haydn

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Bloch - Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 2 - JakeBloch
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27


----------



## Trout

After shangoyal:

Vaughan Williams / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Bloch - Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 2 - JakeBloch
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Scarlatti455 BlochVS2

Nominated:
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 3
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Boulez / Barry

Nominated:
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 3
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Schutz / Boulez

Nominated:
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 3
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
*Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 37*
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Glass / Bruckner Ave

Nominated:
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 3
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 37
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

Boulez needs enshrining but am on iPhone as always. Sorry.


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1606. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1

New board 

Nominated:
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 3
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 25
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 3


----------



## Mika

Schutz Graupner

Nominated:
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 3
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 32
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 3


----------



## JakeBloch

after mika

Bloch-VSon#2 - poeme mystique - 2

Nominated:
Bloch - String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch
Bloch Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
*Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5*
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 32
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 3


----------



## Guest

Time for more nominations 

After Jake

Ligeti / Brahms

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Ligeti: Volumina - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 21
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 32
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 3


----------



## ptr

after arcane

Hakim / RWV

*Nominated*:
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Ligeti: Volumina - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 32
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Aecio

Schutz/Vermell

*Nominated*:
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 1 - JakeBloch
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Ligeti: Volumina - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 10
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 32
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 34
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

after aecio

liszt/bloch string

*Nominated:*

Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Ligeti: Volumina - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 10
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 34
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 34
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Schutz / Llibre

*Nominated:*

Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Ligeti: Volumina - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 34
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 36
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Schutz Scarlatti87

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Ligeti: Volumina - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 34
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 38
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Ligeti / Glass

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 20
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 6
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 34
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 38
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Blancrocher

After berghansson

Carter / Scarlatti 87

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 6
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 34
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 38
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blanrocher:

Schutz / Boccherini

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 6
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 34
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 40
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Glass / Bruckner Ave

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 8
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 34
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 40
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Schutz Liszt

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 8
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 35
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
*Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 42*
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1606. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1607. Schütz: Psalmen Davids


----------



## Oskaar

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 8
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 35
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Ligeti / Buck

*Nominated*:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 8
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 35
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

after mika

Liszt/Bantock

*Nominated:*
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

* Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 8
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After oskaar

Liszt / Hakim

*Nominated:*
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

* Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 8
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 4
*Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 39*
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1606. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1607. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1608. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109

New Board


Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 8
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## ptr

readding my jumped vote! After after Oskaar and Ghost;

Ligeti / Buck

*Nominated*:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 8
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bruckner A/ Glass

*Nominated*:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder (nominated) / Bruckner S1

Nominated:
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder -2 - TurnaboutVox
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TV

Debussy En Blanc / Bruckner Ave Maria

Nominated:
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder -2 - TurnaboutVox
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
*Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 35*
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1606. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1607. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1608. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1609. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6


Nominated:
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder -2 - TurnaboutVox
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Guest

After berghansson

Berg / Faure

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 15
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Scarlatti87 Faure

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Debussy trio/ Glass

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 10
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Gorecki Berg 

Nominated:
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 5
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 10
Gorecki: Miserere - 30
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Vaughan Williams / Bloch VS 1

Nominated:
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 5
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 10
Gorecki: Miserere - 30
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 27
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 6


----------



## JakeBloch

After Blancrocher

New Nomination: Bloch String Quartet #1 - 2 Points
Szymanowski: 3 Myths - 1 Point

About the Bloch SQ#1, it is an incredibly long work, deeply intense and demanding. Not background music! Bloch had come to sort of a dead-end with his more European-styled works (despite their great beauty - more nominations to come) and made a decisive move toward music that related to or recalled 'jewishness' as Bloch felt it; Bloch was Jewish. The only recording that I own of this is the Griller Quartet from a very long time ago (over 60 years ago) - great playing, clean and flat, clear recording.



























Nominated:
Bloch: *String Quartet #1* - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 1 - JakeBloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 4
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 9
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 6
Gorecki: Miserere - 28
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 23
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 34
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 38
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
*Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout and incorporating Bloch Enthusiast

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 5
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 10
Gorecki: Miserere - 31
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 24
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 8


I think that's all right now. Can someone else check that nothing else is missed. Ta


----------



## ptr

After Ghost (looks fine)

Hakim / Ligeti

*Nominated*:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 5
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 12
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 10
Gorecki: Miserere - 31
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 7
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr
nielsen / Boccherini

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 5
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 10
Gorecki: Miserere - 31
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 7
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 8


----------



## science

after Oskaar:

Scarlatti 87 / Haydn 

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 5
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 10
Gorecki: Miserere - 31
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 7
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 8


----------



## Guest

After science

Ligeti / Berg

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 10
Gorecki: Miserere - 31
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 26
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Scarlatti87 Graupner

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 10
Gorecki: Miserere - 31
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bloch VS 1 / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 10
Gorecki: Miserere - 31
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Debussy trio/ Glass

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 11
Gorecki: Miserere - 31
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 9


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Anon VW

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 11
Gorecki: Miserere - 31
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Brahms / Gorecki

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch


Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 11
Gorecki: Miserere - 32
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 10


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Berg / Britten

*Nominated*:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 11
Gorecki: Miserere - 32
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 10


----------



## shangoyal

After ptr

Haydn #31 / Haydn #98

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 2
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 11
Gorecki: Miserere - 32
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

After shangoyal

Bloch: String Quartet 2/ Faure

*Nominated:*
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 22
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 11
Gorecki: Miserere - 32
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Oskaar

Carter / Vaughan-Williams

Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 11
Gorecki: Miserere - 32
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TV

Ligeti / Berg

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 11
Gorecki: Miserere - 32
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Debussy T/VW

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 15
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 11
Gorecki: Miserere - 32
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Bruckner 2 / Bloch VS 1

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 15
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 11
Gorecki: Miserere - 32
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Scarlatti 87 / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 15
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 11
Gorecki: Miserere - 32
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 36
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 24
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Debussy trio / Glass

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 32
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 36
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 24
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Scarlatti87 Berg

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 32
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 38
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 24
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 12


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Gorecki Stockhausen

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 26
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 38
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

VW/Hakim

Nominated:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 27
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 38
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 14


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Hakim / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 38
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 14


----------



## science

after pt:

Anon / Rosetti

*Nominated*:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 38
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 19
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 14


----------



## shangoyal

after science:

Bach / Scarlatti 455

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 38
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 14


----------



## maestro267

after shangoyal:

RVW #8 / Bruckner #2

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 3 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 38
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## Oskaar

after maestro267:

Nielsen tågen / Haydn: Symphony #31

*Nominated:*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 3 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 3
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 20
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 38
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Scarlatti K87 / Nielsen

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 3
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 3
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 40
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Haydn 31/Rosetti

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 3
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 24
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 40
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Carter / Berg

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Jake Bloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
 Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 3
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 40
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Bruckner 2 / Bloch: SQ 1

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 12
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 40
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Debussy trio / Glass

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 5
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 40
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

BlochVS2 Scarlatti87

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 41*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1606. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1607. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1608. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1609. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1610. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Gorecki: Miserere - 34
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 27
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Gorecki Graupner

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
*Gorecki: Miserere - 36*
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 28
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1606. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1607. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1608. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1609. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1610. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1611. Gorecki: Miserere

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 28
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Brahms / Berg

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 28
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## tdc

After arcaneholocaust:

Graupner / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 6
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 30
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 16


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bantock / Vaughan Williams 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 15
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 30
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Anon / Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 30
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## ptr

After *Ghost* (I feel slightly Blochcated!)

Ligeti / Buck

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 30
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr
Britten / Debussy trio

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 29
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 20
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 30
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Debussy T/Graupner

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 29
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 22
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 31
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## shangoyal

After Aecio

Bruckner 1 / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 29
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 22
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 31
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## Mika

typo on list :

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
*1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1606. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1*
1607. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1608. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1609. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1610. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1611. Gorecki: Miserere

correct list:

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere


----------



## pjang23

After shangoyal:

DebussyTrio Bach

Nominated:
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 29
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 24
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 31
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Graupner Silvestrov

Nominated:
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 29
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 24
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 33
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Bruckner 2 / Bloch VS 1

Nominated:
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 29
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 24
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 33
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Debussy trio / Glass

Nominated:
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 29
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 26
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 14
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 33
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Two nominations today. The first one, I can't quite believe it's not there already: Faure's ubiquitous Pavane. The second is the lesser known Cello Concerto by Andrezj Panufnik in his Centenary year.

Faure / Panufnik

Nominated:
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 1 - pjang23
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 29
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 26
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 14
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 33
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17[/QUOTE]


----------



## Selby

After MagneticGhost

Seconded Bach / Faure

Nominated:
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 29
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 26
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 3
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 14
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 33
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mitchell

Ligeti / Panufnik (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 29
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 26
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 3
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 14
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 33
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 2
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Panufnik / Britten

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 26
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 3
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 14
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 33
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Blancrocher

Glass / Berg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 26
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 3
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 33
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson

Britten / Nielsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 26
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 3
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 33
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 22
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## Aecio

Faure P/Bach F

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 26
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 5
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 33
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 22
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Graupner / Stockhausen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 26
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 5
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 35
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 22
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Graupner BlochVS2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 26
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 5
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 37
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 22
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

VW / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 26
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 5
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 37
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 22
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Faure P/ Debussy trio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 27
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 7
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 37
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 22
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bruckner 2 / Bloch VS 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 27
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 7
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 37
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 22
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 17
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## science

after Trout:

Anonymous / Silvestrov 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 27
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 7
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 37
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 22
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 18
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## JakeBloch

After MagneticGhost:

Nominated:

Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 30
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## ptr

JakeBloch said:


> Nominated:
> 
> Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
> Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch


Hey Dude this is just a friendly appeal; maybe You should consolidate Your previous seconded nominations before adding new one's by actually voting for them?! As this is not just about nominations, it might be suggested that You are but a Troll with an agenda if You don't play by the same rules as the rest of us!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

After JakeBloch:

Ligeti / Hakim

*Nominated*:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 17
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 7
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 13
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 30
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 16
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

Hi Mr JakeBloch. Please ensure that you check that you are voting after the last person on the list. You voted as if after me, 5 hours after the event. Leaving out the illustrious Trout, Science and mmsbls. 

Tidied Board (after ptr)

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch


Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 27
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 7
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 37
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 22
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 18
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Silvestrov/Graupner

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch


Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 27
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 7
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 38
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 22
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 20
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Britten/Nielsen

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch


Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 27
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 7
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 38
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 23
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 20
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## Mika

After oskaar

Graupner Silvestrov

*Nominated:*
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 27
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 7
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 40
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 23
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Bruckner 1 / Graupner

*Nominated:*
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 4
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 27
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 7
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
*Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 41*
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 23
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## shangoyal

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas


----------



## shangoyal

After MG

Bruckner 1 / Bach cantata

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch


Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 27
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 17
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 7
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 23
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## pjang23

After shangoyal:

Faure Scarlatti

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 27
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 7
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 23
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Britten / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 36
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 27
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 7
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 23
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Faure P / Debussy trio

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 36
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 28
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 9
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 23
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 1


----------



## Selby

After mmsbls

Medtner (seconded), Ligeti

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 36
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 28
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 9
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 19
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 23
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Bruckner #2 / Britten

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
*Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 37*
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 28
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 9
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 23
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar


New Board (including Mitchell's vote):

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 28
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 9
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 19
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 23
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 1


----------



## MagneticGhost

OI!!!!!! Who's pinched 18 points from Ralph?!?
:lol:


----------



## Aecio

Debussy T/VW

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 13
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 30
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 9
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 19
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 23
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 20


----------



## Oskaar

after Aecio

Boccherini/Nielsen

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 30
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 9
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 19
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 24
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 20


----------



## Mika

after oskaar

Stockhausen Panufnik

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 30
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 9
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 19
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 24
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 5
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 20


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Panufnik / Hakim

*Nominated*:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 30
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 9
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 19
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 24
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Ligeti / Hakim

*Nominated*:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 30
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 9
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 24
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 20


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Bruckner 2 / Bloch VS 1

*Nominated*:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 30
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 9
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 24
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Hakim / Nielsen

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 30
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 9
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 34
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 25
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Faure P / Debussy T

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 8
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 34
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 25
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

BlochVS2 Scarlatti

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 15
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 34
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 25
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 20


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Stockhausen Barry

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 34
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 25
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 32
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 20


----------



## JakeBloch

After Mika,

New Nominations:

Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet (Complete) Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch 

Already Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 34
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 25
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 32
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After JakeBloch

Hakim / VW

Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet (Complete) Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch 

Already Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 36
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 25
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 32
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Berg / Stockhausen

Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet (Complete) Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

*Nominated*:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 36
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 25
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## shangoyal

After ptr

Bruckner 1 / Scarlatti

*Nominated:*
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet (Complete) Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 36
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 25
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## Oskaar

after shangoyal

Bruckner 1 / nielsen

*Nominated:*
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet (Complete) Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 19
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
 Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 36
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 26
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Saint-Saens/Anonymous

*Nominated:*
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet (Complete) Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch 
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 20
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 36
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 26
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## JakeBloch

After Aceo:

Saint-Saens (2) and Debussy Trios (1)

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 20
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
*Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 32*
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 36
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 8
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 26
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
*Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After JakeBloch:

Hakim / Holliger

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 20
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 32
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 26
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Haydn 98 / Brahms

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 20
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 26
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 6
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 32
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 26
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## Blancrocher

After arcaneholocaust

Carter / Debussy - Blanc

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 20
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 28
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 7
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 32
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 11
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 26
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Debussy T / Faure P

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 20
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 28
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 7
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 34
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 19
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 12
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 26
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

BachF Faure

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 20
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 5
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 28
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 7
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 34
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 12
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 26
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Bruckner Bach

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 20
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 36
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 28
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 7
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 34
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 12
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 26
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Panufnik / Anon

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 21
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 36
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 28
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 7
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 34
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 12
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 26
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Stockhausen / Faure: P

*Nominated*:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 21
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 36
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 28
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 7
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 34
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 13
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 26
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Bruckner: Symphony #1 / nielsen

*Nominated:*
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 21
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 38
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 28
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 7
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 34
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 13
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 27
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Bruckner 2 / Bloch VS 1

*Nominated*:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 21
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 38
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 28
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 7
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 34
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 13
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 27
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Bruckner 1 / Debussy Blanc

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 21
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 28
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 8
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 34
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 13
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 27
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 21


----------



## Selby

After Berghansson

Carter / RVW

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 21
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 8
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 34
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 13
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 27
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

I can't access Bloch's second quartet on Spotify due to country restrictions....the rest are so good, I'd appreciate a link to the second quartet (complete if possible).

After Mitchell:

Debussy L 134 / Buck

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 21
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 34
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 13
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 27
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Debussy T / Faure P

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 21
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 36
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 27
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

VW / Pärt

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 21
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 36
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 27
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 24


----------



## science

after MG:

Debussy / Anonymous 

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 38
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 27
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 28
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 24


----------



## JakeBloch

After Science,

Szymanowski - 2, Debussy Trio - 1

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - *39*
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 5
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 27
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - *30*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 24


----------



## Mika

After JakeBloch

Haydn x 2



Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 39
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 27
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Hakim / Berg

*Nominated*:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 39
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 27
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 24


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

Nielsen / Debussy trio

*Nominated:*
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 40
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Debussy Scarlatti

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 42
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 24


----------



## shangoyal

After pjang23:

Bach Inventions and Sinfonias / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 2- shangoyal
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 6
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 42
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 21
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 24


----------



## Blancrocher

After Shangoyal:

Bach - Cantata / Ligeti

Nominated:
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 2- shangoyal
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 8
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 42
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 22
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Debussy / Bantock

Nominated:
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 2- shangoyal
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 44
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 22
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Bruckner Symphony 1 / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 2- shangoyal
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 6
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 42
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 44
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 22
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

:lol: Are we having a moratorium on enshrinement. I had Hakim within a point yesterday. Are you guys ultra competitive or what?


----------



## Winterreisender

after PG

Bach Flute / RVW

Nominated:
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 2- shangoyal
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Sy02 Op023 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Ballet-Spider's Banquet Op017 (1912) - 1 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 42
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 44
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 22
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## pjang23

MagneticGhost said:


> :lol: Are we having a moratorium on enshrinement. I had Hakim within a point yesterday. Are you guys ultra competitive or what?


:lol: Sorry.. the board is so full that its easy to miss voting for second place works


----------



## Trout

After Winterreisender:

Bruckner 2 / Roussel: Spider

Nominated:
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 2- shangoyal
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 42
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 44
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 14
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 22
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Debussy T / Faure P

Nominated:
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 2- shangoyal
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 42
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 46
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 15
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 22
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## JakeBloch

After mmsbls...

Szymanowski - 2
Debussy - Trio - 

Nominated:
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 2- shangoyal
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 42
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 46
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 15
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 22
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Guest

After Blochy

Ligeti / Bach I&S

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 42
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 46
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 15
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 24
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 30
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Aecio

Szymanovski/Faure P

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 42
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 46
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 24
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Bruckner: S1 / Berg

*Nominated*:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 16
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 44
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 46
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 24
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Mika

after Ptr

Barry Berg

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 44
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 46
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 24
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2 in E-, Op.92 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Debussy trio / Saint-Saens 

Nominated:
Honegger - String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 44
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 48
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 24
Medtner - Piano Sonata in e, Op25n2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Debussy Trio / Ligeti

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 44
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - *50*
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 20
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25

First time we have moved up to the "mysterious" 50's, eh? 
The Next Level  And Debussy was only 17 when he wrote that beautiful trio?!


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

FaureM Debussy

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
*Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 44*
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
*Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major - 51*
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 44
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Bruckner 1 / Brahms

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 46
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 40
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Brucker Symphony 1 / Hakim

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
*Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor - 48*
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
*Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 41*
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor

*Nominated*:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 41
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bruckner 2 / Hakim

*Nominated*:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
*Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 42*
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
*Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35*
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Trout

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ

*Nominated*:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 16
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Faure P / Glass

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Stockhausen Ligeti

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 8
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 37
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bach F/Debussy

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 10
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 6
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 37
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 32
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25[/QUOTE]


----------



## JakeBloch

After Aecio...

Szymanowski - 2, Haydn Sy #31 - 1

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 10
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - *7*
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 37
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - *34*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

VOID VOID VOID VOID VOID VOID
RE VOTE AT 273

:tiphat:

After JB

Stockhausen / Buck

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 10
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - *7*
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 39
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 34
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## ptr

After JakeBloch

Stockhausen / Buck

*Nominated*:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 10
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 19
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 29
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 39
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 34
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr
Nielsen / Bruckner

*Nominated:*
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 10
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 31
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 39
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 34
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Buck / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 10
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 31
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
*Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 40*
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 34
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Trout

Almost.

After MagneticGhost:

Bruckner / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 10
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 31
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
*Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 41
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 34*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Trout

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel

*Nominated:*
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 10
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 31
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 34
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Szymanowski BachF

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 11
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 31
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 36
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Berger / Barraqué: Piano Sonata 

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 11
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 31
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 36
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Paulie Gatto

Glass / Berg

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 11
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 18
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 31
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 36
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Faure P / Glass

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 11
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 18
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 31
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 36
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Szy Barry

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 11
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 31
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
*Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 38*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Guest

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30

After Mika

Berg / Ligeti

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 11
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 31
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Brahms / Neilsen 

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 11
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 32
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## shangoyal

After MagneticGhost

Bach flute / Bruckner 2

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 13
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 32
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Shangoyal

Glinka/Roussel

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 2 - Aecio
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 13
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 32
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Roussel / Ligeti

*Nominated*:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 2 - Aecio
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 13
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 32
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr
Nielsen / Bantock
Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 2 - Aecio
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 13
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 30
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
 Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 34
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After oskaar:

Nielsen / Carter

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 2 - Aecio
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 13
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 23
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 36
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto

Poulenc (nomination) / Bruckner

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 2 - Aecio
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 2 - berghansson
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 13
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 36
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 25


----------



## musicrom

After berghansson

Glinka / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 2 - berghansson
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 13
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 10
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 36
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After musicrom:

BlochVS2 BachF

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 2 - berghansson
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 20
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 36
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Faure P / Glass

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 2 - berghansson
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 19
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 22
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 21
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 36
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Silvestrov Barry

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 2 - berghansson
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 22
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 21
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 36
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Neilsen / Roussel 2

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 22
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 21
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
*Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 38*
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Silvestrov/Roussel F

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 22
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 21
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
*Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 38*
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## Aecio

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") 

Silvestrov/Roussel F

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 22
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 21
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Ligeti / Poulenc (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 22
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 21
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 9
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 3
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Bruckner: Symphony #2/ Panufnik

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 11
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 22
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 21
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 3
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Debussy / Poulenc

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 22
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 22
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 21
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Faure Scarlatti

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 22
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 21
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 27
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Faure P / Glass

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 31
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 27
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Bach - Inv / Carter

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 32
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 27
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blanrocher:

Carter / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 34
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 13
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## Aecio

Bach I/Debussy

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 34
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 10
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Panufnik / Bruckner 

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 34
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## Mika

After MG

Carter Scarlatti

*Nominated:*
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 36
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 26


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ligeti / RWV

*Nominated:*
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 36
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 32
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 27


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Vaughan Williams / bruckner

*Nominated:*
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 36
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 32
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 4
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 29


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Poulenc / Carter

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 37
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 32
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 29


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Dohnanyi Mendelssohn











Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 22
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 37
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 32
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E-, Op.92 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 29


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Anon / Saint-S

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 37
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 32
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 29


----------



## ptr

after science:

Ligeti / Roussel: Le Festin

*Nominated*:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 37
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 29


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Carter Berg

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 39
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 29


----------



## Oskaar

after mika

Vaughan Williams/Saint-Saens

*Nominated:*
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 39
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 31


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Saint-Saens/VW

*Nominated:*
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 39
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Debussy / Glinka

*Nominated:*
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 12
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 39
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 32


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

BlochVS2 Scarlatti

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 39
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Carter / Berg

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
*Carter: String Quartet #1 - 41*
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
*Ligeti: Volumina - 34*
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1

*Nominated*:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 32


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto:

Ligeti / Berg

*Nominated*:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 36
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Ligeti / VW

*Nominated*:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 15
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 38
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 33


----------



## Aecio

Debussy/Boccherini

*Nominated*:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Ligeti: Volumina - 38
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 33


----------



## Mika

After aecio

Ligeti Pärt

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 15
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
*Ligeti: Volumina - 40*
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 33


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina

*After Mika*

RVW / Buck

*Nominated*:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 35


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Bruckner / Glass

*Nominated:*
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 35


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

VW / Pärt

*Nominated:*
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 - 37*


----------



## Mika

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 

new board:

Nominated:
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 8
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25


----------



## Mika

Pärt Bach

*Nominated:*
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Elgar/Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 1 - PaulieGatto
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Elgar: String Quartet - 2 - Aecio
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Poulenc / Barraqué

*Nominated:*
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Elgar: String Quartet - 2 - Aecio
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Pärt / Debussy

*Nominated:*
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Elgar: String Quartet - 2 - Aecio
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 34
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25


----------



## Guest

After berghanson

Brahms/Berg

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Elgar: String Quartet - 2 - Aecio
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 24
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 34
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

BachI Faure

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Elgar: String Quartet - 2 - Aecio
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 34
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Part / Silvestrov

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Elgar: String Quartet - 2 - Aecio
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 19
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 36
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Elgar / Pärt

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 2
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 12
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
*Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 37*
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 26


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo

*After Ghost*

Panufnik / Barraqué

*Nominated*:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 26


----------



## Aecio

Bach I/Roussel A

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 11
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 26


----------



## shangoyal

After Aecio

Bach I / Bruckner 2

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 24
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 26


----------



## Mika

After Shangoyal

Silvestrov Anon

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 13
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 28


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Debussy / Bach - Inv

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 14
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 14
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 28


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher:

BachF BlochVS2

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 14
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 28


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Bruckner / Berg

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 14
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 33
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Holliger / Rosetti

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 14
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 33
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 24
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 17
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 28


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Silvestrov/Faure P.

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 14
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 33
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 25
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 17
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Faure P / Glass

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 9
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 14
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 33
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 27
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 17
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 30


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Bruckner Bach Cantata

*Nominated:*
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 14
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 35
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 27
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 17
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Bruckner / Lennox-Berkeley (nom)

*Nominated:*
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 14
Bantock: Old English Suite - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
*Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor - 37*
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 27
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 2
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 17
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 30


----------



## Oskaar

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Mendelssohn / Bantock

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 14
Bantock: Old English Suite - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 27
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 4
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 14
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 17
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 30


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Panufnik / Bantock

*Nominated*:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 14
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 27
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 4
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 16
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 17
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 30
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 30


----------



## shangoyal

After ptr

Bach I / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 27
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 4
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 16
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 17
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 31
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 30


----------



## pjang23

After shangoyal:

Scarlatti Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 27
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 5
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 16
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 17
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 33
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Scarlatti / Rosetti

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 27
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 5
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 16
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 35
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 30


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Scarlatti / Silvestrov

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 27
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 5
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 16
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 37
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Faure P / Glass

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 3
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 29
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 25
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 5
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 16
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 8
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 37
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 31


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Poulenc / Barraqué

*Nominated*:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 29
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 25
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 5
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 16
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 37
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 31


----------



## Cygnenoir

*After ptr*

Glass / Scarlatti

*Nominated*:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 29
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 27
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 5
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 16
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 38*
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 31


----------



## Cygnenoir

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455


Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 29
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 27
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 5
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 16
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 31


----------



## Oskaar

after berghansson

haydn 98/glinka

*Nominated:*
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

* Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 29
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 27
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 5
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 16
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Panufnik / Glinka

*Nominated:*
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

* Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 25
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 29
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 27
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 5
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 31


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Mendelssohn Faure

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 29
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 27
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Silvestrov / Berger

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 29
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 27
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Faure P / Glass

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 11
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 31
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 33


----------



## Guest

after mmsbis

Brahms / Haydn 98

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 31
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 33


----------



## Mika

after arcane

Silvestrov Haydn 98

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 16
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 31
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
*Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 35*


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen

*after Mika*

Berg / Buck

*Nominated*:
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 20
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 31
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

Dohnanyi / Barry

*Nominated:*
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 21
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 21
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 4
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 31
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Turina/Debussy

*Nominated:*
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 21
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 13
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 4
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 31
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

Silvestrov was only 4 ahead of the Faure Pavane folks!


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> Silvestrov was only 4 ahead of the Faure Pavane folks!


Next voter will have to reinstate, I was just acting on Mika's highlight... 

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio
And re-instating Silvestrov who jumped the gun slightly 

Brahms / Dohnanyi

*Nominated:*
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 16
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 21
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 5
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 31
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 35


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Silvestrov BachF

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 21
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 5
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 31
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 37


----------



## Mika

Valentin one more time 

After pjang23:

Barry Silvestrov

*Nominated:*
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 5
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
*Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 31*
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 10
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9
*Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 38*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen

After Mika:

Faure Pavane / Poulenc

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 5
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 33
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Faure P / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
*Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 28*
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
*Faure: Pavane Op.50 - 35*
*Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28*
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

SS / Haydn 98 

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11


----------



## Trout

After science:

Finzi: Bagatelles / Bloch: VS 1

Nominated:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Stravinsky - Orpheus (nominated) / Berg

Nominated:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 2 - Blancrocher
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 16
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 7
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11


----------



## Aecio

Mendelssohn CL/Boccherini

Nominated:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 2 - Blancrocher
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Panufnik / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Berg / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 16
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 7
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 4


----------



## shangoyal

After berg

Bach I / Haydn 31

Nominated:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 25
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After shangoyal

Debussy / Anon

Nominated:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 15
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 4


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Berg BlochVS2

Nominated:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Berg / Roussel Spider's Feast

Nominated:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
*Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder - 35*
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
*Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28*
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder

*Nominated*:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bloch VS 1 / Barry

*Nominated*:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Glass / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 7
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 4


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

SS/Glass

Nominated:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 17
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 7
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 31
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 4


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Bach x 2

Nominated:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 19
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 7
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 31
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 4


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Debussy/Stravinsky

Nominated:
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 19
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 7
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 31
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After arcaneholocaust

finzi/bantock

*Nominated*:

Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 19
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 7
Elgar: String Quartet - 4
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 4
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 31
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 5


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Elgar / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 19
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 17
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 7
Elgar: String Quartet - 6
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 4
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 31
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Elgar / Buck

*Nominated*:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 19
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 7
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 4
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 31
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

BachF Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 4
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 4
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 31
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Berger / Barraque

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 4
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 31
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto

Glass / Poulenc

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
*Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26*
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
*Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26*
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 4
*Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" - 33*
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 12
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"


Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 12
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Dohnanyi / Finzi

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 10
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 10
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 12
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## shangoyal

After mmsbls:

Bach cantata / Haydn 98

Nominated:
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 12
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 10
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 12
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## Mika

After shangoyal:

Graun: Der Tod Jesu / Bach cantata

Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 13
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 10
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 12
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## Aecio

Bach I/Rosetti

Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Lennox Berkeley: Four Poems of St. Teresa of Avila - 1 - MagneticGhost
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 13
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 10
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 12
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

I said goodbye to my Grandpa this week. During his funeral, excerpts of Elgar's Gerontius and VW's Lark were played. He had a huge love of Classical music and particularly loved his Elgar and VW.
As a tribute to him I am going to nominate an outstanding Elgar Oratorio that is not listed yet -- The Kingdom.

I will also withdraw my Lennox Berkeley. I'm sure you'd all love it if you could hear a copy on YouTube, but none are available and I don't own a copy to upload, having only enjoyed it on Spotify.

ps: Is it time to withdraw Honegger's String Quartet - it's been over a week. Is there a statute of limitations. I thought there was but can't read it in the rules.

*After Aecio*

Elgar (nom) / SS

Nominated:
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 13
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 10
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 12
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## ptr

*After Ghost* (Sorry for Your Loss Ghost, all part of life's unavoidable cycle, but shattering every time it happens!)

Roussel: Le Festin / Poulenc

*Nominated*:
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 13
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 10
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr:

Elgar - Kingdom (seconded) / Debussy

*Nominated*:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 13
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 27
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 10
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 4
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 9
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher:

Mendelssohn BlochVS2

Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 26
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 13
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 27
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 10
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 4
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

I haven't been able to listen to these nominations - as it is, I'm still getting through what's on the list, been a pretty busy past few weeks and there have been a lot of additions.

After pjang23:

Debussy / Anonymous

Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 27
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 13
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 15
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 29
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 10
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 4
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Brahms / Debussy

Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 27
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 13
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 30
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 10
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 4
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6

To echo PG, I've been more focused on trying to catch up with art songs and chamber duos (and the good ole periodic love affair with string quartets on the side). Haven't heard most of these works but...as long as I've heard at least ~6 or 7, I don't feel too bad voting for what I like


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Dohnanyi / Finzi

Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 27
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 13
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 12
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 30
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 12
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 4
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Finzi / Bloch VS 1

Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 27
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 13
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 30
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 12
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 4
Elgar: String Quartet - 8
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 8
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## Aecio

Elgar/Debussy


Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 27
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 13
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 31
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 12
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 4
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 8
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Anon Bach


Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 29
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 31
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 12
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 4
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 8
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Elgar k / Debussy


Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 29
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 5
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 32
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 12
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 8
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Barraqué / Turina (sec)

*Nominated*:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Honegger: String Quartet #3 (1937) - 2 - JakeBloch

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 29
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 32
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 12
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 6
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 8
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 3


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Finzi / Elgar: The Kingdom

*Nominated*:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 29
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 32
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 12
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 7
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 3

Unless there are any objections, I removed the Honegger piece from the nominations since it has been close to 2 weeks without a second. Perhaps we should create a time limit for each nomination (1 week maybe)?


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Dohnanyi Debussy

Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 29
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 33
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 14
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 7
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 3


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Haydn Elgar

Nominated:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 29
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 33
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 14
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 3


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Panufnik / Turina

*Nominated*:
Graun : Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 29
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 33
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 14
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Stravinsky: Symphonies / Debussy

*Nominated*:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 29
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 34
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 14
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 8
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## shangoyal

After berghansson

Beethoven / Haydn 31

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 2 - shangoyal
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 29
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 18
Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 34
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 14
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Shangoyal

Debussy / Buck

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 2 - shangoyal
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 29
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
*Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134 - 36*
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 14
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Trout

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134

After MagneticGhost:

Finzi / Bloch VS 1

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 2 - shangoyal
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 29
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 14
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 12
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Berger / Anonymous

Nominated:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 2 - shangoyal
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 30
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 14
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 12
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven (seconded) / Stravinsky - Symphonies (seconded)

Nominated:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 30
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 14
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 12
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 3
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Dohnanyi / Saint Saens

Nominated:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 30
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 24
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 16
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 12
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 3
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Barry Stravinsky

Nominated:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 30
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 21
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 16
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 12
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 4
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bach FL/Finzi

Nominated:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 30
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 23
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 16
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 8
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 13
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 4
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Roussel: Festin / Elgar: Kingdom

*Nominated*:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 30
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 23
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 16
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 9
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 13
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 4
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Elgar k / Anon

*Nominated*:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 31
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 23
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 17
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 16
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 13
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 4
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

bach flute / Brahms

*Nominated:*
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 31
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 14
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 16
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 13
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 11
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 4
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

BachC Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 31
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 14
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 16
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 13
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 4
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Finzi / Bloch VS 1

Nominated:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 31
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 16
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 22
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 4
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Stravinsky Symphonies / Haydn 98

Nominated:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 31
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 16
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Dohnanyi / Saint Saens

Nominated:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 31
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 18
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 3
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 16
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Anonymous / Medtner

Nominated:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 33*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 18
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 4
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 16
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Nominated*:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 18
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 4
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 16
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Aecio

SS/Medtner

Nominated:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika

Seconded:
*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 33*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 18
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Eötvös / Panufnik

*Nominated*:
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 2 - mika
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 18
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 23
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Panufnik / Graun

*Nominated*:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 18
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Mika

After MG

Graun Bantock

*Nominated:*
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 18
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 6
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Orpheus / Poulenc

*Nominated:*
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 21
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 18
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 9
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 8
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## shangoyal

After berg

Bach I / Haydn 31

*Nominated:*
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 18
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 26
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 8
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Blancrocher

After shangoyal

Faure / Stravinsky - Orpheus

*Nominated:*
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 25
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 18
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 28
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 9
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher:

Faure BachF

Nominated:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 26
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 18
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 30
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 9
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dohnanyi / SaintSaens

Nominated:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 26
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 30
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 9
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Faure / Roussel Feast

Nominated:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 26
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 32
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 9
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Elgar: The Kingdom / Finzi

Nominated:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 16
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 26
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 13
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 32
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 16
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 9
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After PaulieGatto:

bach cantata / faure

Nominated:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 26
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
*Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
*Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 33*
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 9
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46


----------



## Oskaar

After PaulieGatto:

bach cantata / faure

Nominated:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 26
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 9
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Bach F/Roussel F

Nominated:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 11
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 15
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 9
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Trout

Adding in my vote:

Nominated:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 26
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 13
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 16
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 9
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 6
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Mika

Barry Stravinsky

Nominated:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 28
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 13
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 16
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 9
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Stravinsky: Orp / Roussel: Le Festin

*Nominated*:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 28
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 13
Elgar: String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 16
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Elgar k / Elgar

*Nominated*:
Peter Eötvös - Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 2 - ptr (Listen @ Youtube)

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 28
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 11
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 16
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Finzi / Eötvös

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 28
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 11
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Machaut Machaut











Nominated:
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 2 - pjang23
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 28
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 11
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Pjang:

Beethoven / Elgar SQ

Nominated:
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 2 - pjang23
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 28
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 12
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After TurnaboutVox:

Dohnanyi / Saint Saens

Nominated:
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 2 - pjang23
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 28
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 12
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Elgar Barry

Nominated:
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 2 - pjang23
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 29
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 14
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 12
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Elgar SQ/Mendelssohn S

Nominated:
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 2 - pjang23
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 29
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Stavrogin

I hope to make it right

*After Aecio*

*My votes*
2: Saint-Saens
1: Mendelssohn

*Nominated*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 1 - Stavrogin
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 29
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 2
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 14
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## shangoyal

After Stavrogin

Machaut / Bach I

Nominated
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 1 - Stavrogin

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 29
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 2
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 14
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Trout

Thank you Stavrogin for voting. Unfortunately, you may only vote for 2 pieces at any given time. I will, therefore, have to remove your nomination of Kancheli and your seconding of Machaut's _Le Remède de Fortune_, assuming you wish to go with your stated vote (Saint-Saens / Mendelssohn). You are free to change your vote if you prefer to stick with the Kancheli or Machaut pieces instead.

Nominated
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 29
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 14
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Stavrogin

Damn, I had that feeling... Sorry.

Can I please ask that you make the correct post for me (so I'll learn)? My two votes would be Saint-Saens and Kancheli. Thanks.


----------



## Trout

It is no problem. I hope you stay with us. The Kancheli piece seems quite intriguing.

Nominated
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 1 - Stavrogin
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 29
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout's tidying

Panufnik / Machaut 

Nominated
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 1 - Stavrogin


Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 7
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 29
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 27
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Barraque / Barry

Nominated
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 1 - Stavrogin


Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 30
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 3
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 27
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Panufnik / Eötvös

*Nominated*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 1 - Stavrogin

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 28
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 30
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 4
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 29
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Stavrogin

Trout said:


> It is no problem. I hope you stay with us. The Kancheli piece seems quite intriguing.


Thanks. I will surely stay, this forum is awesome.

I guess I can add a video of that piece since it may be a bit obscure.


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

MachautL BachF

Nominated
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 1 - Stavrogin

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 30
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 4
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 29
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 11
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Stavinsky - Orpheus / Bach - Inventions

Nominated
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 1 - Stavrogin

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 25
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 30
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 22
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 4
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 29
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4

*p.s.* Welcome to the forum, Stavrogin--I'll listen to that Kancheli soon!


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Dohnanyi / Kancheli

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 25
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 30
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 24
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 4
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 18
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 29
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Finzi / Barry

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 25
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 31
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 24
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 4
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 29
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

Added up Bloch's 2nd String Quartet, in case anyone can't get it to play through Spotify!

After Trout:

Barry / Dohnanyi

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 25
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 33
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 25
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 4
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 29
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## shangoyal

After PG:

Bach I / Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 27
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 33
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 25
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 4
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 7
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 29
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Shangoyal

Glinka/Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 27
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 33
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 25
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 4
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 9
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 29
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Barry Holliger

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 27
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 35
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 25
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 4
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 9
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 29
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Eötvös / Panufnik

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 27
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 35
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 25
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 15
Elgar: String Quartet - 16
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 6
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 9
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Elgar k/Elgar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 27
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 35
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 25
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 6
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 9
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 7
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Stravinsky: Symphonies / Eötvös

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 27
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 35
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 25
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 9
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 3
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## shangoyal

After berg

Beethoven / Machaut Douce

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 27
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 35
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 25
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 9
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 13
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After shangoyal:

Mendelssohn MachautL

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 27
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 35
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 25
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 9
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Finzi / Barry

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 27
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 36
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 25
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 9
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bloch Sonata 2 / Rosetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 27
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 36
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 25
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 9
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Dohnanyi / Saint Saens

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 27
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 36
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 17
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 27
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 9
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Bach I/Boccherini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 29
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 36
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 27
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 9
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Glinka / Barry

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 29
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
*Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 37*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 27
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 13
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Blancrocher

After Magnetic Ghost

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise 

Stravinsky - Orpheus / Bach - Inventions

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 29
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise - 37
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 27
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Haydn Bach Flute

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 30
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 27
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Stavrogin

_After Mika_

_My votes_
Glinka

_Nominated_
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 1 - Stavrogin

_Seconded_
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 30
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 27
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 22
*Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 13*
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Stavrogin:

Bach Flute / Buck

Nominated
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 1 - Stavrogin

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 32
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 27
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Dohnanyi / Saint-Saens

Nominated
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 1 - Stavrogin

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 32
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 29
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 4
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

BachF MachautD

Nominated
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 1 - Stavrogin

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 34
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 29
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Finzi / Stamitz

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 34
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 29
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Bach F / Bantock

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 36
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 29
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 7
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Panufnik / Eotvos

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 36
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 29
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 8
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 32
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Aecio

Glinka/Bach Fl

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 37
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 29
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 8
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 32
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Eötvös / Panufnik

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 37
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 29
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 33
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

BachF Dohnanyi

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 39
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 30
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 17
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 33
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Elgar: The Kingdom / Bloch VS 1

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 39
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 30
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 33
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach Inventions / Saint-Saens

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 39
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 30
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 33
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 14
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 25
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Mika

after science:

Poulenc / Bach F

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
*Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 - 40*
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 30
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
*Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 33*
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 25
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Mika

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise 
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035

New Board:

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 30
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 33
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 25
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dohnanyi / Saint-Saens

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 32
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 5
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 33
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Panufnik / Machaut d

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 32
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 35
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Stavrogin

I don't know if in this thread there is also room for discussion, but I'd be curious to ask if anyone has a theory as to why Erik Satie fell so low in the list. I would definitely have expected to find him sooner than that 381st spot


----------



## Blancrocher

Stavrogin said:


> I don't know if in this thread there is also room for discussion, but I'd be curious to ask if anyone has a theory as to why Erik Satie fell so low in the list. I would definitely have expected to find him sooner than that 381st spot


It's mostly just random--there are all sorts of acknowledged masterpieces, including some of my own desert-island favorites, that haven't even been mentioned yet. I love this thread for the constant stream of recommendations and don't worry about the ordinal results.

After MagneticGhost

Panufnik / Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 18
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 32
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 37
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Stavrogin

Blancrocher said:


> It's mostly just random--there are all sorts of acknowledged masterpieces, including some of my own desert-island favorites, that haven't even been mentioned yet. I love this thread for the constant stream of recommendations and don't worry about the ordinal results.


I see, thanks.

After blancrocher

Saint-Saens / Boccherini

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 19
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 32
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 37
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven/Roussel F

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 19
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 32
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 37
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Elgar SQ / Roussel: Le Festin

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 19
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 32
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 37
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Poulenc / Haydn #98

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 19
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 32
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 37
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

MachautL Haydn






Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 19
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 32
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 37
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Berger / Bach Inventions

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 19
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 32
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 37
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 2
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Finzi / Stamitz

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 19
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 32
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 26
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 37
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 3
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dohnanyi: / Stamitz

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 19
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 34
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 26
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 37
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Rosetti / Saint-Saens 

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 19
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 34
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 26
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 37
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 29
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Panufnik / Barraque

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 19
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 34
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 26
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 39
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 29
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## Mika

After MG

Haydn 98 / Boccerini

*Nominated*
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 34
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 10
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 26
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 39
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 29
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Eötvös / Turina

*Nominated*
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 19
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 34
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 12
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 26
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 15
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 39
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 29
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Mendelssohn BlochVS2

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 34
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 12
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 26
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 39
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 29
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Panufnik / Eotvos

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 34
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 13
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 26
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
*Panufnik: Cello Concerto - 41*
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 29
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto

After MagneticGhost

Dohnanyi / Eotvos

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 36
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 19
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 26
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 29
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Finzi / Elgar: The Kingdom

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 36
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 29
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dohnanyi / Saint Saens

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 38
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Haydn #98 / Poulenc

*Nominated*
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 38
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 9


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Poulenc / Stravinsky: Sym

*Nominated*
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 38
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 21
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Penderecki: Symphony #1 (A key work in avantgarde music!) / Poulenc

*Nominated*
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 33
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 38
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 10
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## shangoyal

After berg

Bach I / Haydn 31

*Nominated*
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 35
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 38
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 28
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## Trout

After shangoyal:

Finzi / Bloch: VS 1

*Nominated*
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 35
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 38
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Dohnanyi MachautL

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 35
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 40
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 4
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dohnanyi / Stamitz

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
*Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 35*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
*Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5 - 42*
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 5
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 - 35
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 5
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls

Bach - Inv / Bloch - SQ1

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
*Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801 - 37*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
*Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30*
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
*Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30*
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
*Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30*
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 5
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801 

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 19
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 5
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## Aecio

Elgar SQ/Rosetti

Nominated
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 21
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 23
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 5
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Aecio:

Poulenc Machaut

*Nominated*
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 21
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 14
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 23
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 5
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Eotvos / SS

*Nominated*
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 21
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 16
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 23
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 31
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 5
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## KenOC

Coincidence? Beethoven's Piano Sonata #31 is also in A-flat. Not a very common key. But of course Landon's Haydn numbering came far, far later.


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Eötvös / Poulenc

*Nominated*
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 1 - pjang23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 21
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 18
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 23
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 31
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 5
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 5


----------



## Aecio

Turina/Haydn piano

*Nominated*
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 21
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 18
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 6
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 17
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 23
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 31
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 5
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn MachautD

Nominated
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 21
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 18
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 23
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 31
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 5
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Saint-Saens / Rosetti

Nominated
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 21
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 18
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 33
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 5
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Saint Saens / Stamitz

Nominated
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 21
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 18
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 -


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bloch: VS 1 / Elgar: The Kingdom

Nominated
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 19
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 21
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 18
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 15
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 10
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## Mika

Having Stravinsky concert today so

Stravinsky x 2


Nominated
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 19
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 21
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 18
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 16
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 12
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Elgar x2

Nominated
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 19
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 18
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 30
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 16
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 12
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Finzi / Stravinsky: Orp

*Nominated*
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 19
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 18
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 17
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 12
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Barraqué / Stravinsky: Orp

*Nominated*
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 18
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 19
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 18
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 11
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 12
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## shangoyal

After Blancrocher

Haydn 31 / Bach

Barraqué / Stravinsky: Orp

*Nominated*
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 19
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 18
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 12
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After shangoyal

Eötvös / Stravinsky Winds

*Nominated*
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 19
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 15
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 13
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## musicrom

After berghansson

Glinka / Hindemith

*Nominated*
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 2 - berghansson
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 19
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 13
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## Trout

After musicrom:

Penderecki / Bloch: VS 1

*Nominated*
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 19
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 4
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 13
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

MachautL Mendelssohn

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 18
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 4
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 13
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Brahms / Stravinskies

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 4
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 35
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 6
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Saint Saens / Stamitz

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 19
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 4
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 37
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 7
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Graun Bach

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 4
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 37
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 7
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

SS/ Roussel S

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 4
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
*Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 - 39*
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 7
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## Aecio

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 

Kapsberger/Mendelssohn

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 32
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 4
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 7
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Finzi / Stamitz

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 20
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 34
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 4
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 8
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Finzi BlochVS2

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 36
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 4
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 8
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Elgar K (this years 1st night of the proms) / Finzi

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 25
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
*Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23 - 37*
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 4
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 25
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 8
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23

After MagneticGhost

Penderecki / Poulenc

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 25
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 2
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 8
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Stamitz / Kancheli

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 20
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 25
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 10
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Boccherini Turina

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 22
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 25
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 10
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Haydn 98/Boccherini

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 25
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 7
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 32
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 10
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Graun / Berger

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 25
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 32
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 10
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

HaydnPS Mendelssohn

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 20
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 25
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 32
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 10
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Brahms / Stamitz

Nominated
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 1 - musicrom
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 25
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 32
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Haydn - sonata / Hindemith (seconded)

Nominated
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 25
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 32
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Schubert / Gernsheim

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 25
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 32
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Elgar K / Schubert

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 27
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 32
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 3
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## shangoyal

After MG

Haydn / Schubert

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
*Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 27*
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
*Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major - 34*
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## shangoyal

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 
1640. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major

BOARD

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 27
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After shangoyal

Elgar Bantock

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 29
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schubert/Rosetti

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 29
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 25
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

MachautL Schubert (thought we had this already)

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 29
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 25
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 7
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Machaut Remede / Rosetti 

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 29
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 7
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 7
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Machaut D / Salonen

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 29
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 7
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Elgar: Kingdom / Schubert

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 31
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 8
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 11
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## Trout

I think this is the correct list:

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B flat major


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert / Stamitz

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 31
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 12
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 14
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Elgar Stravinsky

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 20
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 33
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 12
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 15
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

after mika

bach/berger 

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 22
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 33
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 6
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 12
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 18
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 15
Turina: Circulo op.91 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Penderecki / Orpheus

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 22
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 33
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 2
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 12
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 19
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After berghansson

Stravinsky - Symphonies / Hindemith

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 22
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 21
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 33
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 12
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 19
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After blancrocher:

Mendelssohn BlochVS2

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 22
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 33
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 12
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 19
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schubert / Stamitz

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 22
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 33
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 19
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## shangoyal

After mmsbls:

Schubert / Bach

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 20
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 33
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 19
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After shangoyal:

Elgar: Kingdom / Bloch: VS 1

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
*Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28*
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
*Elgar: The Kingdom Op.51 - 35*
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 19
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92 
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 19
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Poulenc Stravinsky

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 22
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Elgar / Poulenc

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 20
Elgar: String Quartet - 24
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 20
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Eötvös / Buck

*Nominated*
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 24
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Beethoven / Schubert

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 24
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

For those of you so inclined. You can listen to the wonder that is Salonen's Wing on Wing on Spotify. No-one has put it on Youtube yet. Not even a snippet.
But I did find this site for those of you not able to access Spotify.. I don't know if there is any international restrictions on this one or not.

http://classical-music-online.net/en/production/21875


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Elgar/Hindemith

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Mendelssohn/Bantock

*Nominated*
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Schubert MachautL

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 22
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 17
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Berger Eötvös

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 17
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 13
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After mika:

Schubert / Stamitz

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 19
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Mozart (nominated) / Schubert

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 2 - Blancrocher
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 21
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Berger / Buck

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 19
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost (and adding in Blancrocher's vote):

Schubert / Mozart

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Berger / Beethoven

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## science

after PG:

Rosetti / Salonen 

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 23
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 2
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Salonen (Great piece!) / Eötwös

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 13
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## shangoyal

After berg

Schubert / Haydn 31

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 9
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Shangoyal

Beethoven/Graun

Nominated
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 1 - Trout
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 24
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Kapsberger / Gernsheim

Nominated


Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 22
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 2
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

HaydnPS BlochVS2

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 2
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bloch: VS 1 / Gernsheim

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 22
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 3
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Berger / Lachenmann: Mouvement

Nominated:
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
*Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 36*
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 22
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 3
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
*Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29*
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano

Nominated:
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 22
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 23
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 3
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## science

after PG:

Machaut Remede / Boccherini 

Nominated:
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 22
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 3
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 4
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

after Science

Salonen Poulenc

Nominated:
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 22
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 22
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 3
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 6
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Brahms / Rachmaninov (nom)

Nominated:
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 1 - PaulieGatto
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 1 - MagneticGhost
(exceptionally beautiful early Rach - available in multiple forms on youtube and Spotify

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 22
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 3
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 6
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Lachenmann (sec) / Eötvös

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 1 - MagneticGhost
(exceptionally beautiful early Rach - available in multiple forms on youtube and Spotify

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 22
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 3
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 6
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Poulenc / Salonen

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 1 - MagneticGhost
(exceptionally beautiful early Rach - available in multiple forms on youtube and Spotify

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 22
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 3
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 17
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 7
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Glinka/Rachmaninov

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 22
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 3
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 32
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 2
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 7
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

MachautL HaydnPS

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 22
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 3
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 4
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 32
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 2
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 7
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Winterreisender

After pjang23:

Kapsberger / Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 22
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 3
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 32
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 2
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 7
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Winterreisender:

Bloch: VS 1 / Gernsheim

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 3
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 32
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 2
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 7
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Poulenc / Kancheli

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 4
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 34
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 2
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 7
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 24
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 14
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert / Stamitz

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 4
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 8
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 34
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 2
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 7
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Penderecki Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 4
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 34
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 2
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 7
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 20
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Stravinsky - Orpheus / Salonen

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 4
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 34
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 2
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 8
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Eotvos / Poulenc

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 4
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
*Poulenc: Figure Humaine - 35*
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 2
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 8
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

New list

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine


----------



## Oskaar

magneticgost

Eotvos / Poulenc

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 17
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 4
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 2
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 8
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

after magneticgost

kiel / bantock

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 4
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 2
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 8
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 15
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

could not find Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major on you tube, but here is spotify links

I. Allegro moderato
II. Intermezzo: Allegro
III. Largo ma non troppo
IV. Rondo: Allegro grazioso


----------



## Aecio

Stamitz/Rachmaninov

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 4
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 9
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 3
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 8
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

MachautD Haydn

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 4
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 3
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 8
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schubert / Mozart

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 23
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 4
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 3
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 8
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## shangoyal

After Trout:

Schubert / Bach

*Nominated*
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 4
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 3
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 8
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After shangoyal:

Schubert / Kancheli

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 26
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 3
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 8
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 32
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Salonen / Elgar

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 3
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 28
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 10
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 32
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## science

after MG:

Schubert / Rosetti 

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 3
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 29
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 10
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

after Science

Salonen Eötvös

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 4
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 3
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 29
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 12
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Kapesberger/Gernsheim

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 19
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 3
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 29
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 12
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Stavrogin

After Aecio

Glinka
Rach

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 22
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 4
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 29
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 12
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Stavrogin

Stravinsky: Sym / Buck

*Nominated*
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 23
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 4
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 29
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 12
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Schubert BlochVS2

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 24
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 4
*Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 29*
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 12
*Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 - 36*
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 24
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 11
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 4
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 29
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Rosetti / Machaut V4

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 24
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 24
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 4
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 31
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Stravinskies / Brahms

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 24
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 4
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 31
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Rachmaninov / Rosetti

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 24
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 6
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 32
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG

Salonen Stravinsky

*Nominated*
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 24
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 24
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 5
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 6
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 32
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Bloch: VS 1 / Gernsheim

*Nominated*
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 24
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 6
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 32
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Haydn - Sonata / Mozart

*Nominated*
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 24
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 6
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 32
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Aecio

Hindemith/Rachmaninov

*Nominated*
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 24
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 26
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 32
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn BlochVS2

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 14
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 32
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 17
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Haydn Sym / Stamitz

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 5
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 32
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Holliger / Medtner

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 32
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Guest

So, I don't think I've ever listened to The Bartered Bride, but I notice it couldn't even make the top 1600. I love Ma Vlast, of course - is it really that bad?


----------



## science

arcaneholocaust said:


> So, I don't think I've ever listened to The Bartered Bride, but I notice it couldn't even make the top 1600. I love Ma Vlast, of course - is it really that bad?


I personally have no idea either! Have we discovered a work that is being overlooked not just by some of us as individuals but by talkclassical as a community?


----------



## science

after PG:

Rosetti / Bantock 

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 34
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Salonen / Rosetti

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 3
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
*Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 35*
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61

After Ghost

Salonen / Lachenmann

*Nominated*
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 24
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Boccherini Bantock

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 27
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 18
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Elgar/Stamitz

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 29
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

HaydnPS MachautR

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 26
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 29
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bloch: VS 1 / Mozart

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 28
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 29
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 12
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Elgar / Machaut D

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 28
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 31
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Guest

science said:


> I personally have no idea either! Have we discovered a work that is being overlooked not just by some of us as individuals but by talkclassical as a community?


I would ask the opera subforum folk, but they can be pretty intimidating :/

Also: I haven't been power-voting my Brahms nomination because I wonder - was it a dud? I admit I love it but I also nominated it simply to get the last of Brahms' last 10 opuses on the board


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Elgar / Stravinsky Orpheus

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded

Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 28
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 33
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 19
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Stamitz

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded

Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 28
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 33
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Eötvös / Lachenmann

*Nominated*
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 28
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 33
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Haydn PS31 / Elgar

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 28
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 35
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After TV

Holliger Stravinsky

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 28
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 35
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 28
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Mendelssohn MachautL

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 28
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 35
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 6
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bloch: VS 1 / Gernsheim

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 35
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Eotvos / Roussel Le Festin

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 25
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 35
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

*** EDIT: Not thinking.. ***


----------



## Trout

Is that an actual title Machaut gave to a collection of his works or is it just one Hyperion used? I cannot seem to find a source for the name since all of my searches yield the latter.


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> Is that an actual title Machaut gave to a collection of his works or is it just one Hyperion used? I cannot seem to find a source for the name since all of my searches yield the latter.


Hmm, I think you're right. I'll leave it as it was.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Elgar / Brahms

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 24
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 37
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 10
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bach Graun

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 37
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 16
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

After mika

Boccherini/Haydn Symphony #31

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 37
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 20
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Beethoven/Stamitz

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 25
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 37
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 13
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 21
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

MachautD BlochVS2

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 37
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 10
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 21
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Penderecki / Mozart

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Elgar: String Quartet - 37
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 12
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 21
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Elgar / Penderecki

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
*Elgar: String Quartet - 39*
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 21
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet

After MagneticGhost

Eötvös / Holliger

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 34
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 21
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After berghansson:

Haydn - Sonata / Mozart

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 34
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 5
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 10
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 21
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher:

Lachenmann / Roussel: Le Festin

*Nominated*
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 34
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 10
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 21
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Mozart / Stamitz

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 34
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Eötvös Graun

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 36
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Mozart / Eötvös

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
*Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30*
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
*Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra - 37*
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
*Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30*
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 14
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 30
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 21
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 14
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Bloch Violin Sonata 1 / Glinka

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 32
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 14
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Tabakova/Rachmaninov

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 32
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 17
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 14
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## shangoyal

After Aecio

Haydn 31 / Mozart

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 32
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After shangoyal:

BlochVS1 MachautL

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 34
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 22
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Stamitz

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 34
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 13
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Bloch vs1 / Penderecki

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 36
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rachmaninov / Tabakova

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2


Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 36
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 7
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Lachenmann / Stravinsky: Orp

*Nominated*
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 36
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 7
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 9
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 24
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Gernsheim / Bloch: VS 1

*Nominated*
Friedrich Kiel - Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
*Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 37*
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 9
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
*Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30*
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 24
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

** Edit: Collision **


----------



## Trout

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1


Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 - 37
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 9
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 30
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 24
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Mendelssohn HaydnPS

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 9
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 32
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 24
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Mendelssohn Rachmaninov

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 9
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 34
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 24
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Lachenmann

Nominated
Friedrich Kiel – Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 2

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 34
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 24
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Salonen / Kiel

Nominated


Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 28
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 34
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 24
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG

Boccherini Salonen

Nominated


Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 34
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 21
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 24
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Machaut RdF / Bantock 

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 34
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 21
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 24
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Stravinsky Orpheus / Salonen

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 15
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 34
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Mendelssohn MachautD

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 16
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 36
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Barraque / Mendelssohn

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
*Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30*
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 16
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
*Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major - 37*
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major

*Nominated:*

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 16
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After PG:

Beethoven / Haydn PS31

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 20
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 16
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After TurnaboutVox

Machaut d / Machaut

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Sibelius / Fibich

Nominated
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 1 - Trout
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 23
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Fibich / Stamitz

Nominated
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Holliger Salonen

Nominated
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 23
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 10
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Lachenmann / Buck

*Nominated*
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 24
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 12
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Rachmaninov / Buck

*Nominated*
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 22
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 12
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Aecio

Glinka/Roussel F

*Nominated*
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 24
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 12
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Sibelius HaydnPS

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 24
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 12
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 4
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Sibelius / Mozart

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 24
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 12
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Mozart / Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 30
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 24
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 12
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 4
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blanrocher:

Boccherini / Roussel Symphony 2

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 32
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 24
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 12
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

wait..................


----------



## Oskaar

After PaulieGatto:

Boccherini / Glinka

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
*Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 34*
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 12
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
*Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27*
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521


----------



## Oskaar

After PaulieGatto:

Boccherini / Glinka

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 12
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 23
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Webern / Symphonies

Nominated
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 12
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 24
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## Mika

After berg

Lachenmann Mozart

Nominated
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 24
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Fibich / Mozart

Nominated
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 27
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 24
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Webern (an enthusiastic 2nd - been enjoying my complete Webern box and this one is a delight ) / Machaut

Nominated


Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 22
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 24
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Machaut Remede / Mozart

Nominated


Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 24
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Machaut: Remede / Fibich

Nominated


Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 32
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 6
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 24
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Sibelius MachautL

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
*Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune - 33*
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 8
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 24
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 8
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 24
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Fibich / Mozart

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 8
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 24
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Stravinsky S / Sibelius

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 23
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 9
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 3
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Salonen / Tabakova

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 25
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 9
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Nielsen / Nielsen

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)
Carl Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op 33 (1911) - 1 - ptr (*YT*)

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 25
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 9
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven/Hindemith

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)
Carl Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op 33 (1911) - 1 - ptr (*YT*)

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 25
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 9
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## Stavrogin

After Aecio

Nielsen (Violin)
Salonen

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 3
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 26
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 9
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 26
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## Blancrocher

After Stavrogin

Stravinsky - Orpheus / Nielson - Violin

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 4
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 26
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 9
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Sibelius / Nielsen VC

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 14
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 26
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 11
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Sibelius / Lachenmann

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 15
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 26
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

HaydnPS Machaut

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 8
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 15
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 26
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Stravinsky Orpheus / Kapsberger

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 15
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 26
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 24
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 30
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Fibich / Stamitz

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 15
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 26
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 25
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 30
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Webern / Salonen

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 15
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 5
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 27
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 25
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 30
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 6


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Webern / Nielsen

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 15
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 27
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 25
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 30
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 8


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Fibich / Stravinsky: Orpheus

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 15
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 27
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 25
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Fibich / Stamitz

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 15
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 27
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 26
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Salonen / Brahms

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 15
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 29
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 26
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG:

Graun Salonen

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr (YT first movement)

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 15
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 30
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 26
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Lachenmann / Webern

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 17
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 6
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 30
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 26
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Nielsen V/Haydn P

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 17
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 30
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 26
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Stravinsky HaydnPs

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 17
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 30
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 13
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 26
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 33
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Sibelius / Stravinsky: Orpheus

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 17
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 30
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 26
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 34
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Stravinsky Orpheus / Himdemith

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 17
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 30
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 26
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 36
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Fibich / Stamitz

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 17
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 30
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Orpheus - 36
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Webern / Oprheus

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 17
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 8
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 30
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
*Stravinsky: Orpheus - 37*
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 11


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus

*After Ghost*

Lachenmann / Nielsen

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 30
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 11


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Salonen / Webern

*Nominated*
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 26
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 25
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 32
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Oskaar

After mika

Bach / Glinka

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 28
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 26
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 32
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Glinka/Rachmaninov

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 28
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 32
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Salonen / Holliger

Nominated
Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 28
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 26
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 34
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After berghansson:

Bach / Nielsen (seconded)

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 26
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 19
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 34
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 15
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher:

MachautD Sibelius

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 26
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 34
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Sibelius / Mozart

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 26
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 34
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Holliger / Brahms

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 26
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 34
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Salonen / Brahms

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 26
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 9
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 36
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Nielsen VC / Bantock

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 26
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 19
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 36
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## shangoyal

After ptr

Haydn 31 / Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 26
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Salonen: Wing on Wing - 36
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Mika

After shangoyal

sibelius salonen

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
*Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 30*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 26
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
*Salonen: Wing on Wing - 37*
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Mika

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing


----------



## Mika

New board:

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 26
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Oskaar

I think The votes of aecioo here, is not registrated due to cross voting.


----------



## Oskaar

Mika

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 30
Bantock: Old English Suite - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Oskaar

after Mika

bach/Bantock

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 32
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 6
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Bach/Medtner

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 34
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Fibich / Nielsen: Violin Concerto 

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 34
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Bach Schubert

Nominated
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
*Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen' - 36*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
*Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29*
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'

Nominated
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 27
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Fibich / Stamtiz

Nominated
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Brahms / Schubert

Nominated


Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Brahms / Graun

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 33
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Webern / Sibelius

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 33
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 19
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 21
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 14


----------



## ptr

After berg

Lachenmann / Nielsen VC

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 33
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 14
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 21
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 14


----------



## Trout

After ptr and with hopefully more brevity:

Fibich / Penderecki

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 33
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 21
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 21
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 14


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Brahms Machaut

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
*Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113 - 35*
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 21
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 14


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 21
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Fibich / Mozart

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 26
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 21
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Sibelius / Fibich 

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 26
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 23
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 14


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher:

Sibelius / Webern

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 25
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 26
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 25
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 4
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tabakova / Buck

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 26
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 25
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 6
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 15


----------



## shangoyal

After MagneticGhost

Beethoven (nom) / Beethoven

Nominated
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 26
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 25
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 6
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 15


----------



## ptr

After shangoyal

Nielsen VC / Sibelius

*Nominated*
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 3
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 26
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 6
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Tabakova/Kiel

*Nominated*
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 4
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 26
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 15
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio:

Nielsen - Violin / Webern

*Nominated*
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 15
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 4
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 26
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 26
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 16


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher:

Sibelius Graun

*Nominated*
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 4
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 26
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Beethoven / Roussel Spider

Nominated
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 4
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 26
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 16


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Fibich / Mozart

Nominated
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 4
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 27
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 16

How do we feel about nominating Beethoven's opus 18 all at once instead of possibly splitting them up?


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rachmaninov / Webern

Nominated
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 4
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 27
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 28
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17

How do we feel about nominating Beethoven's opus 18 all at once instead of possibly splitting them up?

Don't mind either way!


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost
Sibelius / Kiel

Nominated
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 5
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 27
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After oskaar:

Fibich / Mozart

Nominated
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 5
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 28
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 15
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Beethoven / Penderecki

Nominated
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 5
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 28
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 16
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 26
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17


----------



## Guest

after berg

Stravinsky / Nielsen VC

Nominated
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 5
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 21
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 28
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 18
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 16
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17


----------



## ptr

after arcane

Lachenmann / Nielsen VC

*Nominated*
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 2 - shangoyal (Is it not there yet?)

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 5
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 23
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 28
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 19
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 16
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Beethoven Op. 18 / Op. 96

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 (Is it not there yet? - _No, shame on us!_) - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 5
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 23
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 28
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 19
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 16
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After TurnaboutVox:

Lachenmann / Kiel

Nominated


Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 (Is it not there yet? - No, shame on us!) - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 28
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 19
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 16
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17


----------



## shangoyal

After PG:

Beethoven violin sonata / Machaut

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 (Is it not there yet? - No, shame on us!) - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 28
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 19
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 16
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 2
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After shangoyal:

Schubert Machaut

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 28
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 19
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 16
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 4
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Penderecki / Nielsen: Violin Concerto

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 28
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 18
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 4
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Fibich / Mozart

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 18
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 4
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 30
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Sibelius Webern

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 24
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 18
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 4
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 32
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Machaut / Schubert

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 26
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 18
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 5
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 32
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 18


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Nielsen SQ / Buck

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 27
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 5
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 18
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 5
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 32
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Beethoven SQ/Hindemith

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 26
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 27
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 5
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 18
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 5
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 32
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert BlochVs2

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 27
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 5
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 20
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 18
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 7
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 32
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Penderecki / Nielsen: Violin Concerto

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 27
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 5
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 20
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 15
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 7
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 32
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Beethoven Sonata / Rachmaninov

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 27
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 25
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 5
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 20
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 7
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 32
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 18


----------



## Mika

After PG

Sibelius Lachenmann

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 27
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 26
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 5
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 20
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 7
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 28
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Fibich / Stamitz

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 27
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 26
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 5
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 20
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 7
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Buck / Webern

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 26
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 5
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 20
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 7
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 19


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Rach / Nielsen SQ

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 21
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 26
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 20
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 7
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 19


----------



## shangoyal

After arcaneholocaust

Beethoven sonata / Haydn 31

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 23
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 27
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 26
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 20
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 7
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 19


----------



## Oskaar

After shangoyal

Bantock / Bloch: Violin

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96 - 40*
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
*Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33*
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 26
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 20
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 7
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 19


----------



## Oskaar

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96


----------



## Oskaar

After shangoyal - revised

Bantock / Bloch: Violin

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 26
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 20
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 7
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 19


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Lachenmann / Webern

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 28
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 29
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 20
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 7
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Schubert / Mozart

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 28
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 20
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 9
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 20


----------



## Mika

oskaar, you missed Sibelius


----------



## Guest

I may go on a nomination spree soon, to encourage myself to participate regularly again, if that's alright with you all


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Blancrocher

Penderecki / Beethoven Sonata (so now it really is enshrined )

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 28
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 22
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 9
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 34
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 20


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Sibelius / Penderecki

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 28
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 23
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 9
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 36
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Sibelius / Penderecki

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 28
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 23
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 9
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 36
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 20


----------



## Trout

With my vote:

Nominated

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 28
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 9
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 38
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Sibelius Hummel

Nominated
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 28
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 9
*Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 - 40*
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 20


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15

Nominated
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 28
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 9
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 20


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Schmidt / Webern

Nominated
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 1 - pjang23
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 28
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 9
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Fibich / Hummel

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 35
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 28
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 9
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 21


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Graun Hindemith

*Nominated*
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 35
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 28
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 9
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Lachenmann / Rachmaninov

*Nominated*
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 35
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 30
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 19
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 9
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Rach / Schubert

*Nominated*
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 35
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 23
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 30
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 21


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost

Haydn PS / Bantock

*Nominated*
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 35
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 30
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Machaut Hummel

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 35
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 9
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 30
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 21


----------



## Aecio

Afyer pjang23

Kapsberger/Fibich

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 36
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 30
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Fibich / Lachenmann

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
*Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 - 38*
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
*Lachenmann: Mouvement - 31*
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 31
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 21
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 21


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto

Nielson - VC / Lachenmann

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 24
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 21


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Penderecki Webern

*Nominated*
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 22


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Bartók / Bartók

*Nominated*
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 1 - Trout
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 30
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Hummel

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 1 - Trout
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 32
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 8
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Webern / Tabakova

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 1 - Trout
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 32
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 24


----------



## Guest

I haven't heard the Bartok sonata, but it's the original form of the concerto for two pianos and percussion, right? Like...I might as well vote for it?


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Berg / Rach

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 1 - Trout
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 32
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 24

Cmon guys, how do you keep missing these?


----------



## Oskaar

After arcaneholocaust

Bantock / Haydn: Symphony

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 1 - Trout
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 32
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Hummel/Beethoven SQ

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 1 - Trout
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 32
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ater Aecio:

Nielsen / Berg (seconded)

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 1 - Trout
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 32
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 24


----------



## Trout

After TurnaboutVox:

Berg / Mozart

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 1 - Trout
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Schubert BlochVS2

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 1 - Trout
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Hummel / Stamitz

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 1 - Trout
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 30
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 24


----------



## Guest

After mmsbis

Bartok / Webern

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 32
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 30
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 8
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25

Again, I've only listened to the concerto version of the Bartok, but I suppose there are plenty of other cases like that here (hello, Mr. Ravel)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Lachenmann / Turina

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 1 - Trout
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 26
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 28
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 22
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 34
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 32
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 21
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 10
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 29
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 24


----------



## Trout

I think this is correct:

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 34
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 30
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## Mika

Lachenmann Berg

Nominated
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 2 - Trout
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 36
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 30
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rachmaninov / Bartok

Nominated

Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 3
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 34
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 30
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 28
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Bartok - Cantata / Stravinsky

Nominated

Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 5
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 34
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 12
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 30
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher:

Schubert Hummel

Nominated

Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 5
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 34
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 30
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Hummel / Stamitz

Nominated

Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 28
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 5
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 29
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 34
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## Oskaar

After mmbls

Bantock / Bloch: Violin

Nominated

Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 5
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 34
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## Mika

Adding my skipped votes

Lachenmann Berg

Bantock / Bloch: Violin

Nominated

Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 5
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 36
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 26
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## Trout

After Mika's correction:

Bartók: Cantata / Penderecki

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 7
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 36
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 9
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Tabakova / Machaut

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 7
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 4
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 36
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 29
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 11
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Lachenmann / Bloch SQ 2

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 7
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 38
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 29
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 11
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After PaulieGatto:

Bartok S2P&P / Hummel

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 7
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 5
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 38
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 29
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 11
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After TA

Tabakova/Bartok C

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 5
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 38
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 29
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Berg / Lachenmann

*Nominated*
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 5
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Lachenmann: Mouvement - 39
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 29
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Machaut Lachenmann

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 5
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
*Lachenmann: Mouvement - 40*
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 25


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement

*After Mika*

Berg / Webern

*Nominated*
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 5
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 33
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Hummel / Mozart

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 5
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 34
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 26


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Bartok x 2

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 34
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Buck

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 30
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 34
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 26


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Bantock / Haydn: Piano

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 34
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 14
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Schubert HaydnPS

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 34
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Berg / Mozart

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 35
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 26


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Bach (nominated) / Mozart

Nominated
J.S. Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 2 - Blancrocher
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 36
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Hummel / Mozart

Nominated
J.S. Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 2 - Blancrocher
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 37
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

(



) This playlist has the entire Ferneyhough cycle, though it repeats the pieces for Etudes Transcedentales into individual parts and blocks, so if you leave the playlist running be sure to check in to make sure you skip to the next part instead of repeat listening.

After mmsbls:

Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione / Mozart

Nominated
J.S. Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 2 - Blancrocher
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 38
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Webern / Buck

Nominated
J.S. Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 2 - Blancrocher
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 38
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 28


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Bartok Sonata / Mozart

Nominated
J.S. Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 2 - Blancrocher
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
*Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540 - 39*
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 28


----------



## Cygnenoir

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540

Nominated
J.S. Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 2 - Blancrocher
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 18
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 28


----------



## Mika

Liszt: La lugubre gondola / Graun

Nominated
J.S. Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 2 - Blancrocher
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 2 - PaulieGatto
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 2 - Mika
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 23
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 28


----------



## Aecio

Liszt/Nielsen VC

Nominated
J.S. Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 2 - Blancrocher
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 24
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 28


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Ferneyhough / Nielsen VC

*Nominated*
J.S. Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 2 - Blancrocher
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 28


----------



## shangoyal

After ptr

Machaut / Bach

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 28
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 33
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 28


----------



## musicrom

After shangoyal

Glinka / Hindemith

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 30
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 33
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 28


----------



## pjang23

After musicrom:

Machaut Hummel

Nominated
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 10
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 30
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 35
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 28


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bartók: Cantata / Schmidt

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 12
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 30
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 35
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 29
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 28


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Webern / Stravinsky

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 12
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 30
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 35
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 7
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Machaut V4 / Medtner

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 12
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 30
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 37
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 31
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Stamitz

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 12
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 30
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 37
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 8
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 32
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 30


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Ferneyhough / Nielsen SQ

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 12
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 30
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 37
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 32
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Webern / Ferneyhough

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 12
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 30
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 4
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 37
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 32
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 32


----------



## Mika

After MG

Machaut Liszt

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 12
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 30
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 5
*Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4 - 39*
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 32
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 32


----------



## Mika

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4


----------



## Mika

New board:

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 12
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 30
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 32
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 32


----------



## science

after Mika's new board:

Bartók CP / Liszt

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 30
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 32
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Glinka/Hindemith

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 30
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 16
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 32
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 32


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert BlochVS2

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 32
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 32


----------



## Guest

More noms!

After pjang

R&R

Nominated
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 32
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 19
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 32
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Bantock / Graun

Nominated
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 8
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 32
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 32


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bartok: Sonata / Berg

Nominated
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 32
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hindemith / Stamitz

Nominated
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 33
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Webern / Moeran (nom)

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 33
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 34


----------



## Mika

After MG

R & R

*Nominated*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 3
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 33
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 34


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Liszt/Bach

*Nominated*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 5
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 33
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 34[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Webern / Kancheli

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 14
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 3
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 33
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 36


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schmidt / Bartok: Cantata

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 33
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 36


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Szymanowski / Webern

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 33
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 37


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Hummel / Stamitz 

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 27
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 34
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 37


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Hummel Haydn

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 8
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 34
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 37


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Webern Liszt

*Nominated*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 34
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 39


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Webern / Rach

*Nominated*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 34
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9
*Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26 - 41*


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26

*After Ghost*

Szymanowski / Roussel: Le Festin

*Nominated*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 5
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 34
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 30
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" -4
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Schmidt / Stravinsky

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 18
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 34
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" -4
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Schubert Hummel

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 34
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" -4
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Stamitz / Berg

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 9
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 36
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" -4
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Stamitz / Gernsheim

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 38
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" -4
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hummel / Stamitz

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 31
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 39
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" -4
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rach / Buck

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 32
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 39
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" -4
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bartok Cantata / Rautavaara

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 32
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 39
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" -4
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Stravinsky / Ferneyhough

*Nominated*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 32
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 39
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 4
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Bartok: Cantata / Berg

*Nominated*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 32
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 39
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 4
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Rach(/)manowski

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 32
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 20
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 39
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Schubert Haydn

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 32
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 20
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 39
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Stravinsky Graun

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 32
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 39
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 35
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Hummel / Stamitz

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 32
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 40
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 35
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Ferneyhough / Berg

*Nominated*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 32
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 40
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 35
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Rach / Buck

*Nominated*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 40
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 35
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Rach / Hummel

*Nominated*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 31
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 40
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 35
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Stamitz BlochVs2

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
*Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3 - 42*
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 35
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 35
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Rachmaninov / Roussel Spider

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 7
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 35
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bartok: Sonata / Schmidt

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 8
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 35
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hummel / Rautavaara 7

Bartok: Sonata / Schmidt

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 8
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 35
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Stravinsky Rautavaara 7

Bartok: Sonata / Schmidt

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 8
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 37
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 13
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Tabakova

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 8
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 37
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Stravinsky / Rautavaara 8

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 4
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 8
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 39
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## ptr

After berg

Ferneyhough / Stravinsky

*Nominated*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 4
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 7
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 4
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 8
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 40
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## shangoyal

After ptr

Beethoven / Bach

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 4
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 8
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 40
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Guest

After shangoyal

Rautavaara 8 / Bartok Sonata

Nominated
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 13
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 8
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 40
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After arcaneholocaust:

Bartok S / Moeran (seconded)

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 8
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 40
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 5
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After TA

Turina/Szymanovski

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 19
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 8
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 40
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Bartok: Cantata / Schmidt

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 22
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 40
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Haydn Schubert

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 40
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Ferneyhough

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 42
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hummel / Rautavaara 7

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 42
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Stravinsky Liszt

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 27
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 23
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 44
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Stravinsky / Penderecki

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 33
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 23
*Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments - 46*
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11

Double check me, of course. My eyes are barely open.


----------



## MagneticGhost

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments

After Arcaneholocaust

Rach / Buck

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
*Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 - 41*
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 23
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5

New Board

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 21
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 23
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Aecio

Liszt/Graun


Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 32
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 22
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 23
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

BlochVS2 Schubert

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 34
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 22
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Hummel / Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 34
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 22
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 6
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Bloch Sonata / Kiel

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 36
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 22
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Berg / Bartok: Sonata

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 36
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 22
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 9
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Berg / Schmidt

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 36
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 22
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 25
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## ptr

After arcane

Nielsen: VC / Ferneyhough

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 36
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 22
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 22
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Holliger / Graun

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 36
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 9
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After MG:

Liszt / Nielsen SQ

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 36
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Mika

After TV

Penderecki Berg

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 36
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Bartok: Sonata / Penderecki

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 36
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hummel / Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 36
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 32
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## musicrom

After mmsbls:

Glinka / Hindemith

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 36
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 34
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After musicrom

Glinka / Tabakova

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 36
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG:

Rautavaara 7 / Bloch violin

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 37
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 6
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Szymanowski 3 / Rautavaara 8

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 37
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 34
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## ptr

After arcane:

Ferneyhough / Buck

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 37
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 2
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Tabakova/Moeran

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 37
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 24
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

BlochVS2 Schubert

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 5
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 21
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 39
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Bach / Bartok - Cantata

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 22
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 39
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Moeran / Bartok C

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 39
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 23
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bloch VS / Graun

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 34
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 41
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Oskaar

After mika

bantock / haydn piano

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 41
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After oskaar:

Hummel / Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 41
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 37
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 11
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 12
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Winterreisender

Have voted here for a while so I suppose I've got some listening to do, but for now I'll stick with a few perpetual favourites:

Schubert / Kapsberger

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 18
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 41
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 37
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 12
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Winterreisender:

Bartok: Sonata / Berg

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 14
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 20
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 41
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 37
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 12
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bloch Sonata / Barraque

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 20
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 43
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 37
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 12
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

BlochVS2 Hummel

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 20
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
*Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique' - 45*
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
*Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 38*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 12
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 20
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 38
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 12
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Bartok Sonata / Berg Concerto

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 22
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 38
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 14
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 12
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Hummel Liszt

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 22
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 40
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 12
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Hummel / Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 22
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 36
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 42
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Glinka / Tabakova

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 22
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 38
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 42
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 27
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Nielsen VC / Berg

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 22
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 38
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 42
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Hummel/Moeran

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 23
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 22
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 38
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 44
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 6
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

Trout, I realized I voted too soon. I deleted my vote and subsequent post.


----------



## Trout

After Aecio

Bartok: Cantata / Berg

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 36
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 25
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 22
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 38
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 44
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 6
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Bantock Turina

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 25
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 22
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 38
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 44
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 6
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Schubert Hummel

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 25
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 22
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 38
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
*Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 - 45*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 6
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 29
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 12


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 25
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 22
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 38
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 6
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 29
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Moeran / Glinka

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 25
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 22
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 39
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 29
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Bartok - Sonata / Turina

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 25
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 39
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 5
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 29
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher

Roussel: S / Berg

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 25
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 39
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 29
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Debussy/Glinka

*Nominated*

Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 25
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 9
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 40
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 29
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Bartok: Cantata / Beethoven

*Nominated*

Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 27
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 40
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 29
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hindemith / Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7

Nominated

Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 27
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 40
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 29
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

BartokC Schubert

Nominated
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 29
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 40
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 24
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 30
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Graun Glinka

Nominated
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 29
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 41
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 30
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Glinka / Debussy

Nominated


Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 38
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 29
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 43
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 29
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 30
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Bantock / Nielsen: VC

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 7
Bantock: Old English Suite - 40
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 29
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 43
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 8
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 30
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bach/Moeran

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 40
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 29
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 43
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 30
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Bartok

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 40
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 43
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 32
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 8
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Szymanowski / Schubert

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 40
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 24
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 43
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Bartok: Sonata / Berg

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 40
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 26
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 43
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hindemith / Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 40
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 26
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 5
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 43
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Glinka / Bloch SQ2

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 40
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 26
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 45
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Glinka / Tabakova

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 40
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 26
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
*Glinka: Sonata for Viola - 47*
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola

New Board

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Bantock: Old English Suite - 40
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 26
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Oskaar

after MagneticGhost

bantock / Bartók: Sonata

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
*Bantock: Old English Suite - 42*
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 27
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
*Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35*
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Oskaar

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite


----------



## Oskaar

new board

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 27
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Ferneyhough / Buck

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 27
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 36
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 30
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## musicrom

After ptr

Hindemith / Nielsen VC

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 27
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 36
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Mika

After musicrom

Holliger Hindemith

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 27
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 10
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 36
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Tabakova/Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 27
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 36
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 31
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Berg Chamber / Nielsen Violin

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 27
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 36
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 32
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 10
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Schmidt / Bartok: Sonata

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 36
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 32
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 12
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hindemith / Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 36
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 32
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 12
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Berg Haydn

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 36
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 26
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 32
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 12
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Berg Graun

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 36
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 32
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 12
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nielsen: VC / Buck

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 37
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 12
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Moeran / Buck

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 23
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 7
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 12
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Kiel / Haydn: Symphony #31

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 26
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 34
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 12
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Nielsen VC/Hindemith

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 30
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 36
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 12
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Medtner Bartok

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 36
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 12
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Nielsen VC / Schmidt

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 6
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 38
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Nielsen Violin Concerto / Kancheli

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 40
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Berg / Nielsen: VC

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 41
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hindemith / Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 41
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Roussel - Spider / Tabakova

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 41
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 10
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Vaughan Williams (nom) / Szymanowski

Watch a BBC prom performance of the Vaughan Williams here

Nominated
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 41
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 11
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13


----------



## Winterreisender

After MG:

Vaughan Williams / Bach

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 41
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 11
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13 
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 4


----------



## Mika

After Winterreisender

Buck Liszt

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 41
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 11
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13 
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ferneyhough / RVW

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 41
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 11
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 13 
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Szymanowski

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 41
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Nielsen VC / Ferneyhough

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 19
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 43
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 28
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 19
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 43
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bartok: Sonata / Berg

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 30
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 19
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 43
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Berg / Rautavaara 8

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 30
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 19
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 43
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Nielsen Medtner

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 30
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 19
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 45
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Berg Nielsen vc

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 30
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 19
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 46
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Bartók S2PP / Ferneyhough

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 11
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 46
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Moeran / Nielsen

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 13
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
*Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33 - 47*
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33

Berg Faure

Nominated
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 42
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 13
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Berg / Rautavaara 7

Nominated
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 31
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 44
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 13
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bartok: Cantata / Berg

Nominated
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 33
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 45
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 16
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 13
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Liszt/Moeran

Nominated
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 33
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 45
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Liszt/Rautavaara 7

*Nominated*
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 33
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 45
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Hindemith / Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7

Nominated
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 33
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Berg: Chamber Concerto - 45
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 33
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Berg / Faure

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 33
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
*Berg: Chamber Concerto - 47*
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
*Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23 - 40*
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 2
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 33
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 10
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5

Both of the Bolders ready for enshrinement


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23

*After Ghost*

Bartók: Cantata Profana / Nielsen

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 35
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 3
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 2
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 33
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Penderecki / Debussy

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 35
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 2
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 33
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 8
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Bartok Cantata / Kiel

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 37
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 2
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 33
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 13
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bartok: Cantata / Schmidt

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 39
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 2
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 33
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 14
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Liszt / Bartok cantata 

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 - 40
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 2
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 33
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 14
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## science

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 2
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 33
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 14
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Hindemith / Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 2
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 35
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 14
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Faure Medtner

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 35
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 14
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 12
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## Guest

after pjang

Schmidt / Szymanowski

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 35
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 16
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 33
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

VW / Schubert

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 27
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 35
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 16
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 34
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 7


----------



## Mika

After MG

Hindemith Graun

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 37
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 16
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 34
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 7


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ferneyhough / RVW

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 37
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 16
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 34
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Debussy/Hindemith

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 38
Holliger: Siebengesang - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 16
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 34
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Hindemith / Holliger

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 32
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 40
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 16
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 34
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schmidt / Bartok: Sonata

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 33
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 40
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 18
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 34
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 / Hindemith

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 33
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
*Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher - 41*
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 18
*Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 34*
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 8


----------



## mmsbls

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 33
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 18
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 34
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Schubert / Tabakova

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 33
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 22
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 18
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 36
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG

Penderecki Liszt

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 33
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 23
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 18
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 36
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Liszt/VW

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 33
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 10
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 18
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 36
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 9


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Schmidt / Gernsheim

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 33
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 4
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 20
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 36
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Schubert Faure

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 33
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 5
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 11
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 20
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 38
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 / Nielsen

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 33
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 5
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 8
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 20
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 38
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 9


----------



## Guest

After mmsbis

Rautavaara 8 / Bartok Sonata

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 5
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 28
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 10
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 20
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 38
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 9


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Graun / Rautavaara 8 

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 5
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 20
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 38
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

VW / Schubert

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 5
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 12
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 20
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 39
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 11


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ferneyhough / Nielsen

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 10
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 5
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 20
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 39
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 23
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Tabakova/Bach

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 5
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 20
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 39
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 25
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Faure

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 6
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 20
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 41
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 25
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 11


----------



## Trout

That Schubert piece is the D. 774, right? The D. 714, while one of my favorite Schubert pieces, is a different one entirely.

After pjang23:

Kabeláč / Schmidt

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 15
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 6
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 21
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 41
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 25
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 11

There is a great performance of the Kabeláč piece on Youtube here (Ančerl/Czech PO).


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trou:

Barraque / Ferneyhough

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 6
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 25
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 21
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 41
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 25
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 11


----------



## Mika

After PG

Penderecki Liszt

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 6
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 21
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 41
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 25
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tabakova / Faure

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 7
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 21
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 41
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 13
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 11


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Schmidt / Szymanowski

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 7
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 13
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 23
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 41
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 11

Edited


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 / Nielsen

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 7
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 14
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 23
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 41
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 11


----------



## shangoyal

After mmsbls

Haydn 31 / Beethoven

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 7
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 14
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 23
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 41
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 11


----------



## ptr

After shangoyal

Nielsen / RVW

*Nominated*
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 7
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 23
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 714 - 41
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> That Schubert piece is the D. 774, right? The D. 714, while one of my favorite Schubert pieces, is a different one entirely.


Yes, I actually meant 774. Thanks

Schubert Faure

After ptr:

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 9
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 26
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 23
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 - 43
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Liszt/Kiel

After ptr:

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 34
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 23
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 - 43
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Monteverdi (nominated) / Bartok

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 35
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 23
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 - 43
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blanrocher:

Monteverdi / Holliger

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 35
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 11
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 23
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 - 43
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schmidt / Gernsheim

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 35
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 - 43
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Guest

Listened to that particular Haydn sonata earlier today...what a beaut!

After Trout

Haydn Sonata / Penderecki Symphony

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 35
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 - 43
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Moeran / Schubert

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 35
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 - 44
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Birtwistle : Earth Dances / Turina

*Nominated*
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 2 - Mika
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 35
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 - 44
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ferneyhough / Bartók

*Nominated*
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 2 - Mika
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 36
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 - 44
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Moeran/Medtner

*Nominated*
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 2 - Mika
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 36
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 - 44
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Birtwistle Schubert

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 36
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
*Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 - 45*
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 36
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 28
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Liszt / Haydn PS 

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 36
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 8
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 36
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Penderecki / Faure

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 36
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 9
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 36
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 40
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Mika

after PG

Penderecki / Birtwistle

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 36
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 6
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 9
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 36
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 42
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Debussy/Haydn

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 36
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 9
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 16
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 42
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 / Nielsen

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 36
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 9
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 42
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Bartok / Ferneyhough

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 38
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 9
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 42
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Winterreisender

After Ghost 

Bartok / Bach

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 40
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 9
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 42
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Winterreisender

Penderecki / Rautavaara 7

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 40
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 9
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 44
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 14
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 27
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Aecio

Tabakova/Szym

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 40
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 9
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 44
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 25
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Penderecki / Schmidt

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 40
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 9
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 46
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 26
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Faure Penderecki

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 40
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 11
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
*Penderecki: Symphony #1 - 47*
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 26
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 40
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 11
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 26
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Bartok / Schmidt

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 42
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 11
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Bartok / Faure

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
*Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 - 44*
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 12
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## Mika

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110


----------



## Mika

Rautavaara x 2

*Nominated*
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 12
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 37
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110


After MagneticGhost:

Faure / Haydn PS#31

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 14
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 28
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 12


Fixed, Mika. Your vote wasn't visible when I posted.


----------



## Mika

TV, you skipped me


----------



## ptr

After TurnaboutVox

Ferneyhough / RVW

*Nominated*
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 8
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 14
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Reich / Debussy

*Nominated*
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 9
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 14
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 38
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

HaydnPS Medtner

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 9
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 14
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
*Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46 - 40*
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 9
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 14
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 30
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Aecio

Debussy/Liszt

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 14
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 3
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Rautavaara 7 / Monteverdi

Nominated
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 2 - Trout
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 14
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Silvestrov (nom) / Kabeláč (seconded)

Nominated

Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2 - berghansson
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost


Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 14
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 12
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Winterreisender

After Ghost

Faure / Kapsberger

Nominated

Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2 - berghansson
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost


Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 16
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 13
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 27
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Trout

After Winterreisender:

Messiaen / Schmidt

Nominated
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 2 - Trout
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2 - berghansson
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost


Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 16
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 30
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 13
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Rautavaara Graun

*Nominated*
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 2 - Trout
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2 - berghansson
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 16
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 13
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Messiaen / Reich

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 16
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 13
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 4
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Birtwistle Faure

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 13
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 4
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Messiaen / Rautavaara 8

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 12
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 13
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 6
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 18
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13

I think I'll vote for any Messiaen piece (as long as I've heard it) <3

Edited because I get pjang and trout mixed up because their avatars look the same at an initial peripheral glance.


----------



## Aecio

After pjang

Beethoven/Moeran

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 13
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 4
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Messiaen / Kabelac

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 13
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 6
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Kapsberger / Rautavaara 7

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
*Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31*
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 15
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
*Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31*
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 6
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
*Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light" - 38*
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 15
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 31
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 6
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Mika

After PG

Liszt Bach

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 15
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 33
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 6
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Messiaen / Liszt

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 15
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 8
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Messiaen / Ferneyhough

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 15
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Kapsberger/Roussel F

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 10
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Reich / Messiaen

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 28
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 15
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Guest

after berg hanson

Schmidt / Szymanowski

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 14
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 30
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Medtner Birtwistle

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 34
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 30
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt / Schmidt

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 14
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 36
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Liszt / Beethoven

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 15
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
*Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 31*
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
*Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31*
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
*Liszt: La lugubre gondola - 38*
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
*Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31*
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 15
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Nielsen / Beethoven

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 16
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 29
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Tabakova Holliger

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 16
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 31
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 11
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 31
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ferneyhough / Messiaen

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 16
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 12
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 31
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Tabakova / Messiaen

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 16
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 33
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Tabakova / Kiel

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 16
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 11
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 35
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Rautavaara / Debussy

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 16
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 35
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Kabelac / Beethoven

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 17
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 35
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Nielsen / Beethoven

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 18
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 35
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Tabakova Bach

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 18
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 17
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 37
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

VW / Faure

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 18
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 18
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 13
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 37
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 15


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Messiaen / Reich

*Nominated*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 18
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 18
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 15
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 37
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 15


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Haydn / Vaughan Williams

Nominated
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 18
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 18
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 15
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 37
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## Aecio

Griffes/Silvestrov






Nominated

Griffes - Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 18
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 18
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 15
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 37
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Faure Birtwistle

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 18
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 20
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 15
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 4
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 37
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Tabakova / Monteverdi

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 18
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 20
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 29
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 15
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 39
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## science

after PG:

Beethoven / Haydn 

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 20
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 20
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 15
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 39
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## Trout

After science:

Messiaen / Beethoven

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 21
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 20
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 17
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 39
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Trout:

Berg - Sieben Frühe Lieder / Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Berg - Sieben Frühe Lieder - 2 - TVox
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 21
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 20
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 17
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 39
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## Trout

We have already enshrined Berg's _Sieben frühe Lieder_ (at #1629), so feel free to change your vote.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After TurnaboutVox

Moeran / Tabakova

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 21
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 20
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 17
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
*Tabakova: Suite in Old Style - 40*
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## mmsbls

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 21
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 20
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 17
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost

Nielsen / Beethoven

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 14
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 22
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 20
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 31
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 17
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Graun Bach

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 22
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 20
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 33
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 17
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ferneyhough / Messiaen

*Nominated*
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 22
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 20
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 35
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 16
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Faure Medtner

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 22
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 35
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 12
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 17
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Beethoven/Gernsheim

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 24
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 35
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 17
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Ferneyhough / Reich

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 24
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 37
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 17
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 16
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## Guest

After Berg Hanson

Messiaen / Szymanowski

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 24
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 37
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 17
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Nielsen / Beethoven

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 25
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 37
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 17
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Ferneyhough / Medtner

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 25
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 39
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

VW / Ferneyhough

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 25
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
*Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione - 40*
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 7
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione

*After Ghost*

Nielsen / Roussel: S2

*Nominated*
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 25
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 33
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Graun Bach

*Nominated*
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 25
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## science

after Mika:

Beethoven / Haydn

*Nominated*
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 27
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Bach/Szym

*Nominated*
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 27
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Winterreisender

After Aecio

Bizet (nom) / Holst (nom)

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 2 - Winterreisender
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 27
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender

Birtwistle Faure

Nominated
Griffes: Roman sketches - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 2 - Winterreisender
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 27
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 35
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Messiaen / Griffes

Nominated
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 2 - Winterreisender
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 27
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 35
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 22
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Graun / Chin: Violin Concerto

Nominated
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 2 - Winterreisender
Chin: Violin Concerto - 1 - PaulieGatto
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 27
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 37
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 22
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Nielsen / Beethoven

Nominated
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 2 - Winterreisender
Chin: Violin Concerto - 1 - PaulieGatto
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 37
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 22
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Oskaar

After mmsbls

Bizet / Haydn

Nominated
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 1 - TVox
Chin: Violin Concerto - 1 - PaulieGatto
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 37
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 32
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 22
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Holst / Bridge

Nominated

Chin: Violin Concerto - 1 - PaulieGatto


Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 37
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 32
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 3
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 22
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Graun Bizet

Nominated

Chin: Violin Concerto - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
*Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 39*
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 32
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 3
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 22
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu

After Mika

Schoenberg / Rautavaara

Nominated
Chin: Violin Concerto - 1 - PaulieGatto
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 32
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 3
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 22
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## ptr

After berg

Schönberg / Messiaen

*Nominated*
Chin: Violin Concerto - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge - Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
 Graun: Der Tod Jesu - 39
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 32
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 3
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 23
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 4
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Chin / Messiaen

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 3
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 32
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 3
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 24
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 4
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Nielsen / Chin

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 32
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 3
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 24
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 4
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Haydn Rautavaara

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 34
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 3
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 24
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 4
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Silvestrov / Holst

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 34
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 4
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 24
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 4
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Haydn/Holst

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 36
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 24
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 4
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Messiaen / Nielsen

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 36
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 32
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 4
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Schoenberg / Chin

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 28
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 5
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 36
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 32
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 6
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Kabelac / Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 5
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 36
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 32
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 6
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Nielsen / Chin

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 12
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 36
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 6
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Haydn / Debussy

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 11
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 13
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 38
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 6
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Faure Birtwistle

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 12
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 13
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 38
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 6
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Haydn Chin

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 12
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 7
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 13
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 40
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 6
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Moeran / Birtwistle

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 7
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 13
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 13
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 40
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 6
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Debussy/Gernsheim

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 2
Chin: Violin Concerto - 7
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 40
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 6
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sorry for my 'senior moment' in re-nominating the Berg '7 early songs' - it might even have been me who nominated them earlier.

After Aecio:

Bridge / Schoenberg

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 7
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 40
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TurnaboutVox

Rautavaara / Reich

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 7
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 40
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Nielsen / Schoenberg

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 7
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 40
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 36
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 18
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Szymanowski / Haydn

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 7
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
*Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal' - 41*
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
*Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34*
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 7
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 26
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Messiaen / Chin

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 28
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Hahn Duparc

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 28
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Nielsen Bizet

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 28
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 36
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

VW / Messiaen

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 29
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 36
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Messiaen / Schönberg

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 29
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 31
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 36
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Beethoven/Moeran

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 31
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 24
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 36
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Barraque / Nielsen

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 31
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 24
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Kabelac / Hahn

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 31
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 24
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schoenberg / Nielsen

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
*Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31*
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
*Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 31*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 24
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
*Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890) - 38*
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
*Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31*
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## mmsbls

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890)

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 13
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 31
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Holliger Birtwistle

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 14
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 31
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika:

Reich / Bach

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 14
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 31
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## ptr

After TurnaboutVox:

Messiaen / Schönberg

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 14
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 5
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 33
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Moeran / Holst

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 14
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 33
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Messiaen / Schönberg

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 14
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 35
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 31
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Guest

After Berg Hanson

Schmidt/Chin

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 14
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 35
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 33
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Messiaen / Chin

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 14
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 37
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 33
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schoenberg / Chin

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 14
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 37
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 33
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Turina

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 14
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 39
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 33
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Faure Hahn

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 14
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 39
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 33
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Holliger Birtwistle

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 15
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 39
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 33
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Silvestrov / Messiaen

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 15
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
*Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - 40*
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 33
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5 (1890)
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum

*After Ghost*

Holst / Schönberg

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 31
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 15
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 8
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 33
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 15
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Beethoven

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 15
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 8
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 33
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 15
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Schmidt / Hahn

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 15
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 8
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 35
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 15
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Schmidt / Birtwistle

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 16
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 8
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 37
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 15
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schoenberg / Chin

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 16
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 27
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 8
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 37
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 17
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Faure Birtwistle

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 17
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 8
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 37
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 17
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Moeran / Holst

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 17
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 9
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 37
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 17
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Reich / Roussel: Le Festin

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 17
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 9
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 37
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 17
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Rautavaara / Schoenberg

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 17
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 9
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 19
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 37
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 18
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Schmidt / Kabelac

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 17
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 14
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 9
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 19
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 39
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 18
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Gernsheim / Schmidt

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 17
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 5
*Holliger: Siebengesang - 33*
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 9
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 19
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
*Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln - 40*
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 18
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Trout

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 17
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 9
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 19
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 18
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schoenberg / Chin

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 17
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 29
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 9
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 19
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 20
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Hahn Faure

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 19
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 17
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 9
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 19
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 20
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Schoenberg / Bach

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 17
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 9
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 19
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 22
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## Mika

After tdc

Birtwistle Rautavaara

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 9
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 22
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

VW / Bridge

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 9
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 22
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Schönberg / Holst

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 10
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 24
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Holliger / Reich

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 35
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 10
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 24
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## Aecio

Szym/Hahn

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 35
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 10
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 18
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 24
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Holliger Medtner

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 37
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 10
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 24
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Holliger / Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
*Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32*
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 8
*Holliger: Siebengesang - 39*
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 10
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 24
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 8
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 10
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 24
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Kabelac / Hahn

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 9
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 10
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 24
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schoenberg / Chin

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 9
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 10
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 26
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Moeran / Holst

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 9
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 26
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Schönberg / Reich

*Nominated*
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 19
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 9
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 28
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Schönberg / Birtwistle

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 32
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 9
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 13
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 30
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Beethoven / Reich

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 34
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 9
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 14
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 30
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Beethoven / Chin 

Nominated
Duparc: Phidylé - 1 - pjang23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 36
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 9
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 14
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 30
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22


----------



## Trout

After science:

Kabelac / Duparc

Nominated
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 36
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 2
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 9
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 14
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 30
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 22

So is it fine with everyone if I list all of Beethoven's op. 18 quartets on the alphabetical list, as opposed to selecting only certain one(s)?


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> So is it fine with everyone if I list all of Beethoven's op. 18 quartets on the alphabetical list, as opposed to selecting only certain one(s)?


Fine with me.

After Trout:

Schoenberg / VW
Nominated
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 36
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 2
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 9
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 19
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 14
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 32
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 23


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Hahn Medtner

Nominated
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 36
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 2
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 14
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 32
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

VW / Birtwistle 

Nominated
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 36
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 2
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 14
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 32
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Reich / Radulescu

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 36
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 2
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 32
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Schoenberg Beethoven

Nominated


Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 37
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 2
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 34
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Duparc Birtwistle

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 37
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 34
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Roussel Festin

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 39
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 34
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schoenberg / Chin

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 39
Birtwistle : Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman sketches - 3
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Kabelac / Griffes

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 39
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 30
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 4
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## Trout

So while I am at it, here are some other sets that are not fully listed:

Gesualdo: Madrigals (Books 1-4, 6 missing)
Monteverdi: Madrigals (Books 1-4, 6 missing)
Mozart: Horn Concertos (#1 and #2 missing)

Please mention if you wish to have any of these missing works included. Also, here are some sets that can be separated into individual works (again, mention if you want them separated and which pieces):

Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Gombert: Magnificats
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: Chôros


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> So while I am at it, here are some other sets that are not fully listed:


I'm all for keeping complete sets as a whole, that's usually the way one acquires them anyway! 
And it also makes it a much simpler recommendation!

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Après Truit:

Fauré / Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 40
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 4
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 11
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After TurnaboutVox

Moeran / Holst

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 40
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 4
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 12
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## Mika

After MG

Rautavaara Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 41
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 4
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 12
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 22
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 16
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Reich / Holst

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 41
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 4
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 22
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Beethoven / Rautavaara

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
* Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 - 43*
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 4
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 23
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang
1690. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 4
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 23
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## Aecio

Griffes/Kabelac

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 23
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Nyman / Chin

Nominated
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 23
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## science

after Trout:

Chin / Bach 

Nominated
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 23
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## Guest

More noms?

After science

Britten / Nono

Nominated
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 11
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 23
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 36
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Schoenberg Hahn

Nominated
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 23
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 38
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Birtwistle Rautavaara

Nominated
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 38
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Nono / Roussel: Le Festin

*Nominated*
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 38
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Gernsheim/Bridge

*Nominated*
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Chin: Violin Concerto - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 38
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Britten / Schoenberg

*Nominated*
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 4
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 32
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
*Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38 - 39*
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang
1690. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18
1691. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, Op. 38

Faure Duparc

Nominated
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 34
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Chin / VW

Nominated
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 6
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 21
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 34
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Faure / Bloch SQ 2

Nominated
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 21
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 36
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Kabelac / Chin

Nominated
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 22
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 36
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26

Any other thoughts on these?



Trout said:


> So while I am at it, here are some other sets that are not fully listed:
> 
> Gesualdo: Madrigals (Books 1-4, 6 missing)
> Monteverdi: Madrigals (Books 1-4, 6 missing)
> Mozart: Horn Concertos (#1 and #2 missing)


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Roussel - Spider / Nono

Nominated
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 21
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 22
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 36
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Bizet Bach

Nominated
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 4
Chin: Violin Concerto - 22
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 36
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Mozart / Britten

Nominated
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 2 - berghansson
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 22
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 36
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 18
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26[/QUOTE]


----------



## ptr

After berg

Reich / Nono

*Nominated*
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 2 - berghansson
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 22
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 36
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 32
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Moeran / Faure

*Nominated*
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 2 - berghansson
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 22
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 37
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 34
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Faure Birtwistle

Nominated
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 2 - berghansson
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 22
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 39
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 34
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Kabelac / Chin

Nominated
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 2 - berghansson
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 39
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 34
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach (nom) / Nono

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 2 - berghansson
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 5
Chin: Violin Concerto - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 39
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 34
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## Guest

After science

Chin/Britten

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 2 - berghansson
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 6
Chin: Violin Concerto - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 39
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 34
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 24
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Rautavaara Turina

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 2 - berghansson
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 6
Chin: Violin Concerto - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 39
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 34
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / Chin

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 6
Chin: Violin Concerto - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 39
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Faure / Britten

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
*Fauré: Trois Mélodies, Op. 7 - 41*
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## science

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang
1690. Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18
1691. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
1692. Fauré: Trois Mélodies, op. 7


----------



## science

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## ptr

after science summation

Roussel: S2 / Nono

*Nominated*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Vaughan Williams / Holst

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 14
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Moeran/Bizet

*Nominated*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 13
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 26


----------



## Winterreisender

Adding on my vote again...

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 12
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 14
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 28


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Hahn Duparc

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 14
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Moeran / Nyman

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 14
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
*Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor - 38*
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
*Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31*
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang
1690. Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18
1691. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
1692. Fauré: Trois Mélodies, op. 7
1693. Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor

*Nominated*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 14
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 28


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Chin / Nyman

*Nominated*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 22
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 28
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 14
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 28


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

bach birtwistle

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 28
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 14
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 4
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / Chin

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 14
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 6
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 26
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 20
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 28


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Reich / Rautavaara

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 14
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 6
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 27
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

VW / Roussel 2

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 14
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 6
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 27
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 30


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Szymanowski/Rautavaara

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 14
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 6
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 7
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 28
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 30


----------



## ptr

After arcane

Nono / Holst

*Nominated*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 15
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 6
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 9
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 28
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 30


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Holst

*Nominated*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 16
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 6
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 9
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 28
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 30


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Duparc Medtner

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 16
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 6
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 9
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 28
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 30


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Nyman / Roussel: Spider

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 16
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 17
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 6
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 9
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 28
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Kapsberger / Mozart

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 7
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 16
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 19
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 7
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 9
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 28
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 30


----------



## musicrom

After PaulieGatto:

Holst / Britten

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 8
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 19
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 7
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 9
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 28
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After musicrom:

VW / Mozart

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 24
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 8
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 19
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 9
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 28
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 32


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Rautavaara Bach

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 6
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 8
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 19
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 9
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 30
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

VW / Bridge

Nominated
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 8
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 19
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 9
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 30
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 22
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 34


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Reich / Nono

*Nominated*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 8
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 19
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 10
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 30
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 34


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Bizet / Bach (second)

Nominated


Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3 
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 8
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 19
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 10
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 30
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 34


----------



## Aecio

Kapsberger/Gernsheim

Nominated


Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3 
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 8
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 14
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 10
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 30
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 34


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Hahn Birtwistle

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 8
Chin: Violin Concerto - 29
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 16
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 10
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 30
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 34


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Rautavaara/Chin

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 8
Chin: Violin Concerto - 30
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 16
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 10
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaenholocaust:

Roussel / Britten

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 30
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 16
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 10
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 34


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Nyman / Chin

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 31
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 16
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 10
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 34


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Birtwistle Chin

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 32
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 16
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 10
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 34


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

VW / Chin

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 16
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 10
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 36


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Nono / Radulescu

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 16
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 18
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 12
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 36


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

VW / Holst

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 16
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 19
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 12
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 38


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Hahn Medtner

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 18
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 19
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 12
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 24
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 38


----------



## Guest

After pjang

SzyNono

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 18
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 19
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 13
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 38


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Nyman / Vaughan Williams

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 18
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 19
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 13
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 39


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

VW / Holst

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 18
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 20
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 13
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22
*Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region - 41*


----------



## Mika

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang
1690. Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18
1691. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
1692. Fauré: Trois Mélodies, op. 7
1693. Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor
1694. Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region


----------



## Mika

after MG:

Marshall : Fog Tropes / Bach

*Nominated*
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 26
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 18
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 20
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 13
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## ptr

fter Mika:

Nono / Duparc

*Nominated*
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 26
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 9
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 18
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 20
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 15
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## MSM

Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Roussel F/Kiel

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 26
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 9
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 18
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 20
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 15
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Hahn Duparc

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 26
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 20
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 15
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## ptr

MSM said:


> Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
> Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
> Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
> Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
> Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 25
> Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
> Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
> Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
> Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
> Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
> Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
> Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
> Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 15
> Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
> Josquin: Qui habitat - 25
> Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
> Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
> Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12


You Sir/Madam are slightly incoherent, please rephrase and/or develop Your intentions!

/ptr


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Roussel / Kiel

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 26
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 3
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 20
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 15
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 38
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## science

after PG: 

Bach Jesu / Nono

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 26
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 20
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 38
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Trout

After science:

Nyman / Roussel: Spider

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 26
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 33
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 20
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 8
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 12
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 39
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Chin / Mozart

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 26
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 20
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 9
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 12
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 39
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Holst / Silvestrov

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 26
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 9
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 12
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 39
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Mika

After MG

Rautavaara Bach

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 9
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 12
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 39
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Mozart / Roussel araignee

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 11
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 12
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 40
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## ptr

After berg

Reich / Radulescu

*Nominated*
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 11
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 12
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 40
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Nyman / Roussel: Spider

*Nominated*
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 11
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 26
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 41
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Roussel / Bloch

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
*Chin: Violin Concerto - 35*
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 11
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 12
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 26
*Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 42*
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang
1690. Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18
1691. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
1692. Fauré: Trois Mélodies, op. 7
1693. Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor
1694. Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region
1695. Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 11
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 12
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Trout

Revoting my skipped vote:

Nyman / Chin

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 36
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 11
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Chin Hahn

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 38
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 11
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Chin Birtwistle

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 40
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 11
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Britten / Chin

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 11
*Chin: Violin Concerto - 41*
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 11
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## science

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang
1690. Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18
1691. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
1692. Fauré: Trois Mélodies, op. 7
1693. Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor
1694. Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region
1695. Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
1696. Chin: Violin Concerto


----------



## science

after arcaneholocaust: 

Nono / Mozart

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 12
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 18
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Bridge / Silvestrov

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 12
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 18
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 9
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Reich / Marshall

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 12
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 18
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 9
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Roussel F/Silvestrov

Nominated
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 26
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 7
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 9
Chin: Violin Concerto - 35
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 20
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 20
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 9
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 16
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 12
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 3
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 32
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 24
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 - 41
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## pjang23

Fixed: (Aecio still has a +2 vote)

Duparc Medtner

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 12
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 18
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Aecio

You're right, my mistake (Thanks, MG)

Bizet

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 12
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 18
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 34
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio

Rautavaara / Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires

Nominated
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 12
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 18
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 36
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Nyman / Kabelac

Nominated
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 12
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 18
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 36
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 26
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Szymanowski / Nono

Nominated
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 11
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 12
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 19
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 36
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 28
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Mozart / Britten

Nominated
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 14
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 19
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 36
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 28
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Mendelssohn (nom) / Britten

Nominated
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 2 - MagneticGhost
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 14
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 19
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 36
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 28
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bach Marshall

Nominated
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 2 - MagneticGhost
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 14
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 19
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 36
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 28
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Britten / Rautavaara

Nominated
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 2 - MagneticGhost
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
*Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30*
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 14
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 19
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
*Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey" - 37*
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 28
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang
1690. Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18
1691. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
1692. Fauré: Trois Mélodies, op. 7
1693. Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor
1694. Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region
1695. Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
1696. Chin: Violin Concerto
1697. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey"

Nominated
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 2 - MagneticGhost
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 22
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 14
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 19
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 28
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## musicrom

After berghansson

Mendelssohn / Holst

Nominated
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 19
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 14
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 19
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 28
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## ptr

After musicrom

Barraqué / Nono

*Nominated*
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 30
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 14
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 20
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 28
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Nyman / Birtwistle

Nominated
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 21
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 14
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 20
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 28
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Birtwistle Hahn

Nominated
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 22
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 14
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 20
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 28
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Szymanowski / Glière

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 22
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 14
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 20
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 30
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Birtwistle / Nono

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 35
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 15
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 22
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 14
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 21
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 30
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Britten

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 35
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 22
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 16
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 21
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 30
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Bach Birtwistle

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 36
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 22
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 16
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 21
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 30
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Silvestrov / Birtwistle

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
*Birtwistle: Earth Dances - 37*
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 22
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 16
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 21
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 30
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Trout

That is almost an enshrinement as Bach is barely standing in the way.


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang
1690. Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18
1691. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
1692. Fauré: Trois Mélodies, op. 7
1693. Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor
1694. Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region
1695. Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
1696. Chin: Violin Concerto
1697. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey"
1698. Birtwistle: Earth Dances

*After Ghost*

Reich / Birtwistle

*Nominated*
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 15
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 22
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 16
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 21
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 30
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Debussy/Szymanowski

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 17
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 22
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 16
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 21
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 31
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Aecio

After arcaneholocaust

Debussy/Mendelssohn

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 22
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 16
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 21
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 31
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Duparc Hahn

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 16
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 21
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 31
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Piazzolla / Nono

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 16
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 31
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Britten

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 18
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 18
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 31
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Nyman / Szymanowski

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 18
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 32
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Silvestrov Bach

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 32
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 18
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 32
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Debussy Fragments / Britten

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 32
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 18
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 18
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 32
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Bach Fantasia / Marshall

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 23
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 18
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 32
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Mendelssohn / Holst

Nominated
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall : Fog Tropes - 5
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 18
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 32
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Marshall / Barraqué

*Nominated*
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 18
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 32
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

Paulie skipped my vote, so here we go again.

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 18
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 18
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 32
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

After Berg Hanson

Szymanowski / Mozart

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 18
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 19
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 34
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Nyman / Szymanowski

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 18
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 23
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 19
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 35
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Szymanowski Hahn

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 18
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 24
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 19
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 37
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Szymanowski Britten

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 5
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 24
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 19
Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz - 22
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 39
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## science

after Mika:

Bach Jesu / Nono

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 7
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 24
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 19
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 39
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## ptr

after science:

Reich / Britten

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 7
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 24
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 19
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 39
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Piazzolla/Mozart

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 7
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 24
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 20
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 39
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Mozart / Reich

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 7
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 24
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 22
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 39
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Szymanowski Hahn

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 7
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 22
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
*Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" - 41*
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## pjang23

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772–801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang
1690. Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18
1691. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
1692. Fauré: Trois Mélodies, op. 7
1693. Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor
1694. Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region
1695. Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
1696. Chin: Violin Concerto
1697. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey"
1698. Birtwistle: Earth Dances
1699. Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night"


Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 7
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 22
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Nyman / Bach: Fantasia

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 35
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 7
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 22
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 14
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Britten / Silvestrov

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 35
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 7
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 22
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 22
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 22


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bach Turina

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 37
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 7
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 22
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 22
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / Britten

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 37
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 7
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 24
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Bach Fantasia / Barraque

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 39
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 7
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 24
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 23


----------



## science

after PG:

Bach Jesu / Reich drumming 

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Reich: Drumming - 1 - science 

Seconded
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 - 39
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 24
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 23


----------



## ptr

1601. Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271
1603. Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99
1604. Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605. Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1606. Josquin: Qui habitat
1607. Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1609. Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109
1610. Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6
1611. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612. Gorecki: Miserere
1613. Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614. Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar
1615. Debussy: Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
1616. Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617. Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ
1618. Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619. Szymanowski: 3 Myths, For Violin And Piano, Op. 30
1620. Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting")
1621. Carter: String Quartet #1
1622. Ligeti: Volumina
1623. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
1624. Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625. Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor
1626. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627. Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628. Faure: Pavane Op.50
1629. Berg: Seiben Frühe Lieder
1630. Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"
1631. Debussy: En blanc et noir for two pianos, L 134
1632. Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633. Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634. Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635. Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
1636. Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637. Dohnanyi: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, op. 5
1638. Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
1639. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op.92
1640. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
1641. Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat major
1642. Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643. Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644. Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
1646. Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61
1647. Elgar: String Quartet
1648. Eötvös: Psychokosmos for Cimbalom and Orchestra
1649. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major
1651. Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521
1652. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653. Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654. Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655. Bach: Cantata #75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'
1656. Brahms: Thirteen Canons For Female Chorus, Op. 113
1657. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
1658. Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659. Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660. Lachenmann: Mouvement
1661. Mozart: Adagio for Piano in B minor, K. 540
1662. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
1663. Webern: Das Augenlicht, Op. 26
1664. Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1665. Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
1666. Rachmaninov: Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5
1667. Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 'Poeme Mystique'
1668. Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669. Glinka: Sonata for Viola
1670. Bantock: Old English Suite
1671. Nielsen: Violin Concerto Op.33
1672. Berg: Chamber Concerto
1673. Buck: The Star-Spangled Banner Concert Variations, Op. 23
1674. Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675. Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher
1676. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677. Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679. Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel Of Light"
1681. Liszt: La lugubre gondola
1682. Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683. Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684. Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685. Haydn: Symphony #31 in D major 'Hornsignal'
1686. Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor Op 5
1687. Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688. Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln
1689. Holliger: Siebengesang
1690. Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18
1691. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
1692. Fauré: Trois Mélodies, op. 7
1693. Moeran: String Quartet No.1 in A Minor
1694. Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region
1695. Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
1696. Chin: Violin Concerto
1697. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey"
1698. Birtwistle: Earth Dances
1699. Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night"
1700. Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904

*after science:*

Reich: D / Bach: BWV 904

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 24
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 3 
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 23


----------



## ptr

Time to restart for the next leg! 

/ptr


----------

